# ***OFFICIAL*** - All Things Randy Couture



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

source:
The Fight Network :: ALL FIGHTS ALL THE TIME :: Get it on!



> MMA Icon Walks Away From Promotion In Stunning Move
> 
> By Brian Knapp
> 
> ...


..Thoughts?

*We all know by now that Randy has walked away. This thread is for all discussion on Randy Couture, we don't need 8 threads talking about the same man. We know he felt he wasn't getting paid enough and the UFC not signing Fedor, pushed him over the edge with management. All discussion on Couture will be merged with this one.

-Kameleon*


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't buy it


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

toddums said:


> I don't buy it


Me either, but I figured I should post it anyways


----------



## Tiki (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll believe it when it's announced by the UFC. Who's up for the vacant title?


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

man if this is true it really sucks...how reputable is this site? didnt they break the news of fedor to m1 ?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

In before the shit storm hits if this is true. I also agree its probably crap. I cant see him just quitting like this.


----------



## BlueCriminal (Mar 21, 2007)

Probably not true, but I wouldn't be surprised. I think with where he's at it might be a good time. Has the belt, coming off a couple wins and with other career opportunities might be a good time to get out and do something else. I would imagine he has a lot of pressure from family to stop fighting because of his age, and he won't be getting any easy fights that's for sure. 

If it is true... then that division is totally messed up.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Whatan incredible announcement if true. Will he follow Fedor and go fight over there..a one fight contract perhaps?


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll believe it when I see it on UFC.com.

If it is true I will be totally bummed out.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

The only fight left for him really is Fedor. And it looks like that ain't happening.


----------



## Tiki (Oct 11, 2007)

smokelaw1 said:


> Whatan incredible announcement if true. Will he follow Fedor and go fight over there..a one fight contract perhaps?


No way. If he retires what would he have to gain by fighting fedor in M1? Bragging rights? Don't see that happening.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

If its true, its a sad day for any MMA fan. But I really don't believe it.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow. The more I surf around, lots of MMA sites are saying the exact same thing. This is crazy. I can't believe I'm saying this, but I think its true.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

hmmmm..................


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Its true guys. Dave Meltzer confirmed it, Sherdog Radio confirmed it, and apparently Quadros talked to Randy on the phone, who also confirmed it.


----------



## bloodletting (Jun 27, 2007)

here it is reported by Dave Meltzer:



The Fight Network has just reported that Randy Couture has quit the promotion, vacating his heavyweight title and leaving his job as a color commentator.

Couture, who works for The Fight Network itself, so there is no way they are going to miss on this story, wrote a letter from South Africa where he's filming the Scorpion King movie, to Dana White.

Not getting a match with Fedor Emelianenko played a part in his decision. The decision was made when it became clear the match with Fedor wasn't happening.

It is known Couture was one of the top UFC fighters who was unhappy when reading about the huge money guaranteed in the company's offers to Emelianenko, because he felt he and a few others were the fighters who helped build the current popularity and they weren't getting guaranteed income for fights anywhere near that level, particularly since they were bigger drawing cards.

With the decline of Chuck Liddell, Couture was likely the company's biggest short-term drawing card, and without question, was its most popular fighter.

We will have more on this story later.


----------



## Tiki (Oct 11, 2007)

That's crap! Now the UFC is really in a bind to look for a match up to fight for the belt.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

How much longer could he have kept fighting? He is sort of... old.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow. Devastating but thing is, his legend will stay on for a long long time. If he lost and retired, things would be a lot different. You know how our guys are. One loss and they might start calling he is old and all those stuff.

This way is way much better, but feels like something is lost forever.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

i assume winner of vera slyvia vs winner of kongo nog ??


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah, Fedor was the next step for Couture, and since that isn't happening, I can't blame him. The fans are the real losers here.


----------



## Tiki (Oct 11, 2007)

"Kongo HW Champ"? Naw doesn't sound right.


----------



## Balls in Face (Jan 27, 2007)

*The Saddest Day in MMA/UFC History?*

The facts need not be retold. 

Everyone bow their heads for three five minute rounds today.

And the next time you stand on a scale, flex for the fallen fighters and fights that will never happen.

:sarcastic01:

Edit: 1. Fedor doesn't join UFC. Sad because multiple orgs and multiple champions are annoying.

2. Couture quits UFC.

3. A Korean newspaper is reporting M-1 was bought by Mark Cuban
¹Ì °ÝÅõ¸ÅÃ¼ "Ç¥µµ¸£, M-1°ú °è¾à"¡¦¸¶Å© Å¥¹Ý°ú ¼ÕÀâÀº µí : ¾ßÈÄ! ¹Ìµð¾î - ¼¼»óÀ» ¸¸³ª´Â Ã¢


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

wtf are you talking about


----------



## Dozi (Sep 24, 2007)

I am still in literal shock to be thinking rationally right now........


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Tiki said:


> "Kongo HW Champ"? Naw doesn't sound right.


It will be Big Nog, but I still am pissed off that I was denied Big Nog/Couture and most of all Fedor/Couture... WHY COULDNT YOU LET HIM FIGHT ***** FFS! THEY WEAR PADS AND SHIT!


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

Fedor? psh, i've learned not to care about the old Pride peeps anymore.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well this is disappointing. Couture is a great fighter and it's sad to see him retire. Now I completly disagree that Fedor was the only fight left for him since Nogueira is one of the greatest MMA fighters of all time and if it wasn't for Fedor he might be considered the greatest HW ever. 

But if Couture wants to retire it is his right. 

But if anyone is thinking about calling Fedor names for signing with M-1 and "running from Randy" Then they need to relize that Randy can go fight in M-1 if he wants Fedor that much and it isn't like there aren't great fighters in the UFC HW divison Randy hasn't fought since he has beaten only 2 guys.

But If this is true than I would like to salute the Natural's career and say he was a great champion and a great fighter.


----------



## Balls in Face (Jan 27, 2007)

PanKrato said:


> Fedor? psh, i've learned not to care about the old Pride peeps anymore.


The Couture rumor?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I blame Dana White for Randy walking out. Can't blame Randy, seeing how he wanted to fight Fedor. Wanting to fight the best is a sign of a true champion, Randy Couture has earned a little more respect from me today, if this is indeed true. 

Sidenote: I can see Mirko CroCop as HW champion. :thumb02: *


----------



## Tiki (Oct 11, 2007)

Kongo won't get by Big Nog but just the thought of him having a chance at being HW Champ makes me throw up.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *I blame Dana White for Randy walking out. Can't blame Randy, seeing how he wanted to fight Fedor. Wanting to fight the best is a sign of a true champion, Randy Couture has earned a little more respect from me today, if this is indeed true.
> 
> Sidenote: I can see Mirko CroCop as HW champion. :thumb02: *


why is dana to blame
???

for randy retiring


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

PanKrato said:


> Fedor? psh, i've learned not to care about the old Pride peeps anymore.


I think he is talking about Randy quitting MMA/UFC. 

Fedor joining M1 may be bad for UFC but not for MMA itself.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

ashokjr said:


> I think he is talking about Randy quitting MMA/UFC.
> 
> Fedor joining M1 may be bad for UFC but not for MMA itself.


i know 

stop being such drama queens

yah randy will be missed.....but if he really wants to fight fedor i say go over to russia and fight the mofo.....now i understand if he dosnt want to......why should he go into hostile territory and risk getting a beating....

screw that 

best to randy and all of his future endevours.....although i would have preferred it if he had continued to be a commentator


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

A little bit Melodramatic don't you think. Fighters retire. It is defiantly not as sad as when Sakuraba drags himself into a ring/cage and takes a beating. Or Ken Shamrock getting trashed by everyone he fights.

Honestly yes Randy vs Fedor would've been good but honestly There are so many great match ups in MMA it isn't a huge deal. Now if Wanderlei or Liddell retire before they fight then make this thread.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Why does this not seem real? There is nothing on UFC.com, nor on Natural.tv, his website. I seriously hope not. He's one of my top two favorite fighters.(the other being Cro Cop of course)


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

It's a sad day for MMA if this is indeed true. At least Randy is going out on top. It only adds to his legend. What might have been though? Fedor vs. Couture would have been the biggest fight in the history of MMA. Now we will never get to see it. 

With Couture retiring and Fedor in M-1 the UFC HW division just isn't that exciting to me anymore. I mean, the two most beloved HW's in the world aren't in MMA's biggest org. I'd imagine the winners of Sylvia / Vera and Nog / Kongo will now be fighting for the title. It's going to be kind of funny if Big Tim manages to become champ again.

I hope Randy doesn't get to Hollywood and still continues to train new fighters. It would be pretty sad if he walked away from MMA alltogether.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I dont believe this one bit. 

The original post said Randy was on a fight by fight contract. This is not true, Randy was on a 4 fight contract, each fight being paid 250K. 

Dont believe this. I dont care what other web sites have posted. The internet's been wrong before.


----------



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)

No ******* way...


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

70seven said:


> I dont believe this one bit.
> 
> The original post said Randy was on a fight by fight contract. This is not true, Randy was on a 4 fight contract, each fight being paid 250K.
> 
> Dont believe this. I dont care what other web sites have posted. The internet's been wrong before.


*I really hope this is not true. For some reason, it doesn't seem like something Randy would do....just walking away by sending the UFC a letter? :dunno: *


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

DropKick said:


> It's a sad day for MMA if this is indeed true. At least Randy is going out on top. It only adds to his legend. What might have been though? Fedor vs. Couture would have been the biggest fight in the history of MMA. Now we will never get to see it.
> 
> With Couture retiring and Fedor in M-1 the UFC HW division just isn't that exciting to me anymore. I mean, the two most beloved HW's in the world aren't in MMA's biggest org. I'd imagine the winners of Sylvia / Vera and Nog / Kongo will now be fighting for the title. It's going to be kind of funny if Big Tim manages to become champ again.
> 
> I hope Randy doesn't get to Hollywood and still continues to train new fighters. It would be pretty sad if he walked away from MMA alltogether.


you left out AA


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> A little bit Melodramatic don't you think. Fighters retire. It is defiantly not as sad as when Sakuraba drags himself into a ring/cage and takes a beating. Or Ken Shamrock getting trashed by everyone he fights.
> 
> Honestly yes Randy vs Fedor would've been good but honestly There are so many great match ups in MMA it isn't a huge deal. Now if Wanderlei or Liddell retire before they fight then make this thread.


dont even think of wandy vs chuck never ever never 


HAPPENING


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

If the UFC didn't insist on exclusive contracts from it's fighters this wouldn't be happening.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Please let this not be true. MMA needs your Randy


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

brief said:


> If the UFC didn't insist on exclusive contracts from it's fighters this wouldn't be happening.


come on lets not start that shit again

god forbid i would wanna sign a guy and not risk him getting injured in another org


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

hollando said:


> you left out AA


Well, AA won't be fighting for a title any time soon if he doesn't get his contract situation resolved first.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

Tiki said:


> I'll believe it when it's announced by the UFC. Who's up for the vacant title?


yeah...
I really hope this is some bs joke... but i don't think that's funny.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

DropKick said:


> Well, AA won't be fighting for a title any time soon if he doesn't get his contract situation resolved first.


actually its been said that dana has BIG plans for AA

i wouldnt be shocked at a shot for the vacant title now that fedor and randy are out of the picture....and lesnar wont be here for a while so i dont see anyone else he could be fighting


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

This is weird-feeling.:sad01:

...and is Mark Cuban really the guy that helped M1?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Lol @ changing my thread title, but ya I seriously hope this isn't true. The article seems fishy to me definitely, so I'm staying optimistic. I mean, why would Randy retire from the UFC two days after Fedor's M-1 rumor is released on the internet? It seems made-up.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope this isnt tru, this is not good


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Lol @ changing my thread title, but ya I seriously hope this isn't true. The article seems fishy to me definitely, so I'm staying optimistic. I mean, why would Randy retire from the UFC two days after Fedor's M-1 Russia is released on the internet? It seems made-up.


not to mention 

with a letter

wouldnt they annouce this on ufc event???? after the vera/sylvia bout


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Yeah... I'm calling bullshit guys.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

ill do it for you

BULLSHIT

if it is true

the only people losing here is us


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i doubt this is true


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

*yes it is true randy has retired*

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More

source: mmaweekly.com


its the headline of the page this is some bullshit


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

> “I appreciate this opportunity the sport of MMA and the UFC has given me,” the UFC Hall-of-Famer said. “*However, I’m tired of swimming upstream at this stage with the management of the UFC.* It only makes sense at this point in my career to fight Fedor Emelianenko, and since he’s now signed with another organization, I feel like it’s time to resign and focus on my other endeavors.”


Now, I have always been a big proponent of Dana White and the management of the UFC. But this statement really makes me wonder how they are treating these guys. 

I mean come on, for Randy to just up and quit with a letter??? There has to be more here then meets the eye.

To call this a sad day for MMA fans would be a massive understatement. 

I might go home and cry.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Until I see it on UFC.com or Natural.tv, I'm not believin' it.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

I want to cry right now...I really do. Hopefully he's just trying to get a deal to fight Fedor and then retire...But it's still just surreal to me.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Chrisl927 said:


> Now, I have always been a big proponent of Dana White and the management of the UFC. But this statement really makes me wonder how they are treating these guys.
> 
> I mean come on, for Randy to just up and quit with a letter??? There has to be more here then meets the eye.


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking too.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Until I see it on UFC.com or Natural.tv, I'm not believin' it.


it was on a very reputable site it is also posted on ufcjunkie.com


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Why not just post this in the other thread? A mob will probably just lock this one


Thread merged!


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

ITS ALL FEDORS FAULT!"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

but being serious now this sucks, wonder who will fight for the title? winner of Vera vs Sylvia vs winner of Kongo vs Nog?


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

hollando said:


> and lesnar wont be here for a while so i dont see anyone else he could be fighting


What is that about Lesnar? I wanted to know about Lesnar and started a thread but it kinda disappeared. Why would he not be here for a while?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Unless Shitdog is lying, they have an interview on their website with him pertaining to his letter of resignation. 

Here's the link
Exclusive: Couture Talks UFC Resignation

This is more credible than the same "letter" that has been circulating over every website.

This is horrible. It makes me very angry at the UFC. I trust Randy when he says that he was being treated badly, along with all of the other fighters in the UFC.

Maybe UFC doesn't deserve our loyalty...


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Randy confirms to Sherdog...

Randy Couture (Pictures), the face of the Ultimate Fighting Championship and one of mixed martial arts most revered fighters, notified the UFC via fax from South Africa at 11 o'clock Thursday morning that he has chosen to resign from the UFC, "The Natural" confirmed with Sherdog.com.

"I sent the letter of resignation to the UFC today, resigning not only from my position in the company as a commentator and as an ambassador, but also as the heavyweight champion," Couture said over the phone from South Africa, where he is currently filming a movie.

"The motivation for the decision is two-fold," he continued. "I know Fedor (Emelianenko) just signed with another organization and that's the only real fight that makes sense for me at 44 years old as the heavyweight champion of the UFC. That's the fight I wanted and if that can't happen it doesn't make sense for me to compete with all these other guys. And then obviously that's not going to happen now. And, two, I'm tired of being taken advantage of, played as the nice guy and basically swimming against the current with the management of the UFC. I have a lot of other things going on in my life that I'm doing just fine with. I don't need the problems. I don't feel like I get the respect I deserve from the organization, and that's motivation No. 2 for the letter of resignation that was sent today."

Couture (16-8) is the only fighter in UFC history to hold belts in two weight divisions. The current UFC heavyweight champion, he recaptured the belt in March by coming out of retirement to out-point Tim Sylvia (Pictures). Couture defended the title in August, stopping challenger Gabriel Gonzaga (Pictures) in the third round.

The Sylvia win came after a year away from the sport after Couture suffered the second of two knockouts to then UFC light heavyweight champion Chuck Liddell (Pictures). Couture won the first bout in the trilogy by capturing an interim UFC light heavyweight title in June of 2003, stopping Liddell in the third period.

Couture's ledger in the UFC reads like a who's who. "The Natural" first captured UFC heavyweight gold against Maurice Smith (Pictures) in 1997 before doing it for the third time against Sylvia in 2007.

A day after news broke that Fedor Emelianenko (Pictures), the widely regarded top heavyweight in the sport, had apparently declined to sign with the UFC, Couture submitted his resignation.

"I want that fight and would have waited if the fight was offered to me," Couture said. "Knowing what they offered him, I would have made demands to get paid equally or better than him as the champion. Whether or not those would have been met is another question."

Couture will have to wait nine months for his current UFC deal to lapse before he can go after Emelianenko. Over that span Couture said he will concentrate on acting, continuing to franchise his Xtreme Couture training facilities, as well as growing his Xtreme Couture clothing line.

His success outside the ring is proof of his success inside the Octagon. But Couture said it was a lack of respect by the UFC, in particular its president Dana White, that led him to resigning.

"I think the final straw for me was meeting with Dana and Lorenzo where they claimed I was the No. 2 paid athlete in the organization, which I know is a bold-faced lie," Couture said. Polling other athletes, said Couture, he learned that his compensation -- some $250,000 a fight with pay-per-view bonuses, according to the Couture camp -- was nowhere near what other top UFC fighters were making.

"All us athletes are all pretty tightly intertwined," he said. "You hear what other guys were paid signing bonuses and what other guys were paid on the record and off the record with bonuses. I've heard Chuck's numbers. Tito's numbers. Hughes' numbers. Quinton's numbers. Cro Cop, Wanderlei. I heard what they were offering Fedor, and it's insulting."

Couture's rocky history with the Zuffa-owned UFC began in 2001.

"I think what set us off on the wrong foot was that my management [at the time] wasn't willing to give up ancillary rights across the board with no option for some sort of compensation," said Couture, alluding to a reason cited by Emelianenko's representatives as to why the Russian did not end up with the UFC. "All the other athletes at that time were signing those contracts. That created a lot of animosity and got me pulled out of the Carmen Electra campaigns to promote the athletes and the sport and the video game and all that stuff."

Beyond the money, both Couture and his wife Kim stressed Thursday's resignation from the UFC was about respect. It's a move "The Natural" acknowledged could have far-reaching effects.

"Certainly there's personal motivation for resigning and taking stand for myself," he said. "If it sets a precedence that down the road requires athletes to be treated better than that's icing on the cake."

Attempts to reach the UFC for comment went unreturned.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Well i am screwed in the fantasy game...lol

This surley does'nt sound like the character of Randy Couture to quit like this. I would have saw him retiring after a major fight or something at least....


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, so now we all have to start accepting that we will never see Big Nog and Randy in the octagon. I blame Dana White


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

Without Fedor, Randy has no one else to fight. Beating Big Nog or Cro Cop really means nothing to him at this point. He's getting older and older and the grind and pressures of being champ have gotta be wearing him out. Fedor would have been his last fight anyways as a changing of the guard type deal. 

Now all that needs to happen is Couture vs Mike Goldberg to see who gets to work with Rogan at ringside :thumb02:


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Wow, so now we all have to start accepting that we will never see Big Nog and Randy in the octagon. I blame Dana White


Same here dude...THIS IS BULLSH!T!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH this can't be happening!!!!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

WTF!? I'm so confused. What the hell did the UFC do to Randy to piss him off so badly? My god...this is a very sad day for MMA.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Wow, so now we all have to start accepting that we will never see Big Nog and Randy in the octagon. I blame Dana White


 It sounds like in 9 months, you'll see Randy and Fedor in some other shaped cage/ring. Either that or you'll see them in the octagon if Zuffa compromises with the fighters.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> WTF!? I'm so confused. What the hell did the UFC do to Randy to piss him off so badly? My god...this is a very sad day for MMA.


And a bad one. UFC loses its poster boy, and the best HW in the world goes to a nobody Company. I like M-1 from what I have seen, but it really is not a highly credited one  
Whats next? Wandy and Shogun quit? *shudder*


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

jasvll said:


> It sounds like in 9 months, you'll see Randy and Fedor in some other shaped cage/ring. Either that or you'll see them in the octagon if Zuffa compromises with the fighters.


Yeah, Fedor and Randy would be an awesome fight, but I was honestly more interested in Big Nog and Randy.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Its kinda like a UFC greed fest or something, Let them keep there shit up and Couture will not bethe only one..14,000 for a main event fighter....still in shock.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Yeah, Fedor and Randy would be an awesome fight, but I was honestly more interested in Big Nog and Randy.


 Fair enough.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

This is terrible!! Cant believe we're never gonna see Randy fight in the UFC again


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Bad Pr hit for UFC too. First they couldnt get Fedor into the organization and now their poster boy, widely regarded as pretty much the most well liked respected fighter in MMA says they were treating him poorly. Id love to see how the people who think the UFC can do no wrong will spin this.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

In case you were wondering, they just confirmed on UFC.com with a statement from Dana White. 

UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®



> I’m
> 
> 
> UFC 69 Black T-shirt
> ...


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

if this is true im pretty sad about it.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

its danas fault thinking he can penny pinch good fighters like fedor and couture now hes losing all of them


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

oh yeah its time for a fighters union....just like baseball, football, basketball, ect...


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

MMAmatt said:


> if this is true im pretty sad about it.


It is true man, UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Damn its true. I hope Dana's happy. I would have at least paid him through the roof for one more fight. 

His disposition sounded pissy about money and rspect from the UFC though. I bet it was more about money than a Fedor fight.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

All I can say is WTF.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

but dana isnt that smart is he


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

no smart there just arogance and greed


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Get Your Torches And Pitch Forks. To Vegas We Go!!!!!! :d


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

damn that wasnt up the last time i checked... well that sucks.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I just saw it on UFC.com, so I buy it.

Pretty bad scenario for Dana & UFC management, but Randy in his own words, was being treated piss poorly, was basically carrying the company, and being paid shit for it all. I personally applaude his decision. It's obvious that f'n Fedor isn't signing for any real MMA competition, so why should Randy hang on, to just keep losing hope? He's got nothing left to prove anymore...plus, he could go off on his own, make MAJOR COIN acting...and wouldn't have to put his body through the punishment anymore. I don't see a negative aspect there for Randy. 

Yeah, we'll miss seeing him compete, and contribute to commentary, but eh...life goes on. The machine will still continue to move.

The Heavyweight Title situation is now a little sketchy...so I'm not even going to being on that.

Sterling...your team is F-CKED bro!


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

royalking87 said:


> its danas fault thinking he can penny pinch good fighters like fedor and couture now hes losing all of them


Exactlty. I'm thinking Randys pissed that Dana couldnt make exceptions to get Fedor, I mean they both are the top fighters at heavyweight Dana should start treating them like it. Look how top level boxers get treated and then look how UFC fighters get treated. Anyway I hope Cotour does go to M1 and get a fight with Fedor. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure Cotoures the type of guy that just wants to fight the best in the world and isnt to concerned with the money aspect of it anymore.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Randy Couture quits mma to pursue an acting career? I can't believe this shit. 

What sounds weird to me is how pissed he is at the ufc and how he himself didn't mention the word retire, unless I'm lazy to re-read something.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

to be honest if dumbass dana really wanted fedor he would have fedor but hes to much of an ass to get him and look wats happening its all blowing up in his face


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Do you guys think the UFC will now treat Randy like they did Frank Shamrock and Josh Barnett? Just pretend he never existed, not even mention his name anymore? Maybe not right away, but in like a year or 2?


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Randy Couture quits mma to pursue an acting career? I can't believe this shit.
> 
> What sounds weird to me is how pissed he is at the ufc and how he himself didn't mention the word retire, unless I'm lazy to re-read something.


he quit cause he wants fedor and dana wont get him so he has nothing to prove so hes gonna wait 9 months probably sign with whomever has fedor fight fedor then retire for good


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

This is really sad. 

It really sucks that Fedor and Couture couldn't fight when it was just about every MMA fan's dream. I always wished that I would one day see Couture vs CroCop or Couture vs Big Nog.. I guess it just isn't happening.

Also, Couture coming out of retirement again is being a bit unrealistic.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Randy Couture quits mma to pursue an acting career? I can't believe this shit.
> 
> What sounds weird to me is how pissed he is at the ufc and how he himself didn't mention the word retire, unless I'm lazy to re-read something.


He said guys who wernt near his level as champion were making more bank then him and their was contract stipulations that they were trying to put on him that he didnt like. Apparently one of those stipulations was the main reason why Fedor didnt sign. I dont think he mentioned exactly what that was.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow...UFC better _not_ let him get away. They have to do everything in their power to get him back. 
Not only is this extremely damaging for the organization, but could potentially drop a HUGE main event fight right in the lap of M-1.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

UPDATE from mmaweekly:

White responded to Couture’s retirement saying, “I’m not surprised at all by Randy’s decision. I talked to Randy several weeks ago and he said that if he couldn’t fight Fedor, then he has nothing left to prove in the sport of mixed martial arts.

“He has been doing a lot of acting, and I know he is in South Africa right now filming a movie. I think it’s a great move for Randy’s acting career to retire from fighting while he is on top.

“As we all know, Randy retired before. The landscape in MMA changes every day. So when he is ready to come out of retirement again, he is still under contract with me, and I’m ready to promote him.”

Haney said that Couture “is very excited to embark on a promising career in acting” and that “he’s currently shooting a lead role in Universal’s ‘The Scorpion King – The Rise of the Akkadian’ in South Africa and has more offers on the table.”


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i doubt he will come back its just pointless for him unless its against fedor


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Wow...UFC better _not_ let him get away. They have to do everything in their power to get him back.
> Not only is this extremely damaging for the organization, but could potentially drop a HUGE main event fight right in the lap of M-1.


Rumor has it that Mark Cuban purchased M-1 and if he did, he certainly has the money to satisfy Couture. If he picks up Couture, M-1 will be a legitimate threat to the UFC sooner or later. 
I'm actually kind of hoping that Mark Cuban picks Randy up. I'm sure PPV numbers would be outrageous considering the legacy behind Couture vs Emelianenko.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

What. The. Hell?

I mean, seriously, what is going on? Couture still has Big Nog to fight, dammit! I mean, that's me, Mikey Damone's dream match. Randy, no, you are too awesome right now to just up & leave. Yes, you are saving your body from punishment in the gym & Octagon, and props for having stuff to fall back on, but at least face Nogueira. Please, pretty, pretty, please?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*Randy Couture Thread*







 
*ITS OFFICIAL... UFC.COM*
UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®

*White responded to Couture’s retirement saying, “I’m not surprised at all by Randy’s decision. I talked to Randy several weeks ago and he said that if he couldn’t fight Fedor, then he has nothing left to prove in the sport of mixed martial arts.*

*“He has been doing a lot of acting, and I know he is in South Africa right now filming a movie. I think it’s a great move for Randy’s acting career to retire from fighting while he is on top.*

*“As we all know, Randy retired before. The landscape in MMA changes every day. So when he is ready to come out of retirement again, he is still under contract with me, and I’m ready to promote him.”*

*Haney said that Couture “is very excited to embark on a promising career in acting” and that “he’s currently shooting a lead role in Universal’s ‘The Scorpion King – The Rise of the Akkadian’ in South Africa and has more offers on the table.”*


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

^ Nog gets no respect these days. 



royalking87 said:


> he quit cause he wants fedor and dana wont get him so he has nothing to prove so hes gonna wait 9 months probably sign with whomever has fedor fight fedor then retire for good


I know the Fedor fight is probably the main reason. But did anyone else imagine Couture pursuing acting after his mma career?

I would hate to see Randy treated like Frank and Barnett. For that reason only I hope Couture fights Fedor wherever and makes some competition for the ufc. Couture, Liddell, Ortiz and Hughes are the only people that could create that crossover for the current ufc demographic. 

Randy's words about ufc management is pretty harsh. He's the top guy in the company and is pissed about pay. And saying his decision will help other fighters? I think Couture and Fedor are on their way to a massive payday elsewhere, that's my prediction.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

My god this was so sudden I didn't see this coming. Its all Fedor's fault not Dana's.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

I am like really depressed right now.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Does anyone else think this could be a tactic to draw Fedor to the UFC? I mean, how official is his M1 signing? Fedor didn't want to be exclusive to the UFC, so why would he want to be exclusive to M1? 

The fact Randy is pretty much calling Fedor out as the only fighter he wants to face, has got to be flattering to Fedor. I wouldn't push it past Dana to devise something like this in order to get Fedor on-board for a few fights.


----------



## SuperMang' (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm in disbelief. just.. wow.
Depression sets in.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Does anyone else think this could be a tactic to draw Fedor to the UFC? I mean, how official is his M1 signing? Fedor didn't want to be exclusive to the UFC, so why would he want to be exclusive to M1?
> 
> The fact Randy is pretty much calling Fedor out as the only fighter he wants to face, has got to be flattering to Fedor. I wouldn't push it past Dana to devise something like this in order to get Fedor on-board for a few fights.


Man this isn't WWE. And if Fedor is signed to even if tis non exclusive he won't fight in the UFC.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

^^^I actually thought about that but it's not very probable. I would like that to be the case but it's just very unlikely.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Does anyone else think this could be a tactic to draw Fedor to the UFC? I mean, how official is his M1 signing? Fedor didn't want to be exclusive to the UFC, so why would he want to be exclusive to M1?
> 
> The fact Randy is pretty much calling Fedor out as the only fighter he wants to face, has got to be flattering to Fedor. I wouldn't push it past Dana to devise something like this in order to get Fedor on-board for a few fights.


Or could be an open invitation for Mark Cuban to open his bank account and welcome Randy into M1.

However much Mark pays randy, he can make 100 times that with a huge PPV headlining with Randy Vs Fedor. Mark is a smart businessman and he would just do that and us the general MMA fans might still be able to see it.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

But But But Randy!!! You Said You Wanted To Fight Crocop! T____________________T


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

really sad to see him go, no coutre vs nog but honestly this is the boot up the balls dana needs, and i agree wit everythng coutre said.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Not only is this extremely damaging for the organization, but could potentially drop a HUGE main event fight right in the lap of M-1.



I very much doubt that Randy would fight in M-1. 

I am truely saddened with this news along wit many of my friends who I have told. I think we should stop wit the blaming game guys. I think Dana did everything in his power to sign Fedor, but with Fedor's demands it was not good for the organization.

Couture was only interested in fighting Fedor and I respect his decision to retire.:sad02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> Man this isn't WWE. And if Fedor is signed to even if tis non exclusive he won't fight in the UFC.


What's with the WWE comment? Is that your way of saying my suggestion is immature? Ironic coming from someone blaming Fedor for this entire debacle.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

e-thug said:


> I very much doubt that Randy would fight in M-1.
> 
> I am truely saddened with this news along wit many of my friends who I have told. I think we should stop wit the blaming game guys. I think Dana did everything in his power to sign Fedor, but with Fedor's demands it was not good for the organization.
> 
> Couture was only interested in fighting Fedor and I respect his decision to retire.:sad02:



screw that. good for the organisation? you their PR man? Its poor form and a crying shame. Should've found a way...


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm not sure if someone already posted this quote from Randy! It is now on Sherdog! 



> "I think the final straw for me was meeting with White and Lorenzo (Fertitta, UFC co-owner) where they claimed I was the No. 2 paid athlete in the organization, which I know is a bold-faced lie," Couture said. Polling other athletes, said Couture, he learned that his compensation -- some $250,000 a fight with pay-per-view bonuses, according to the Couture camp -- was nowhere near what other top UFC fighters were making.
> 
> "All us athletes are all pretty tightly intertwined," he said. "You hear what other guys were paid signing bonuses and what other guys were paid on the record and off the record with bonuses. I've heard Chuck's numbers. Tito's numbers. Hughes' numbers. Quinton's numbers. Cro Cop, Wanderlei. I heard what they were offering Fedor, and it's insulting."


I can see his point! He's the UFC champion. Along with Chuck Liddell he helped this sport go mainstream. Did you see how those people were screaming thier heads off when Randy was dominating Tim Sylvia. Any other time they would boo because not much action was going on. But yet thier willing to pay someone 2 million dollars per fight who techically isn't a champion (Sorry guys but being PRIDE HW champion doesn't mean much anymore since it went out of business) and not that well known to American fans (unless they been following other MMA organizations). Randy should be the highest paid fighter in the UFC.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

WOW! I can't believe he's walking away. It's all Fedor's fault. He should have came to the UFC.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> In case you were wondering, they just confirmed on UFC.com with a statement from Dana White.
> 
> UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®


DAMN!! 

Another dream match that will never...


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

CRAP !! this suck.

Best of luck to Randy.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

but coutre came back to ufc to compete, he has only wanted to fight fedor recenlty so id say his decion is more to do with the manage departament


----------



## Corpse (Jul 8, 2006)

What I got from that was Dana telling all the internet rumour spreaders that there is no way in hell the speculation everyone is already making about M1 signing him to fight Fedor will ever happen. That and he likes Randy so he handled it with some class which is rare.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> I'm not sure if someone already posted this quote from Randy! It is now on Sherdog!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see his point! He's the UFC champion. Along with Chuck Liddell he helped this sport go mainstream. Did you see how those people were screaming thier heads off when Randy was dominating Tim Sylvia. Any other time they would boo because not much action was going on. But yet thier willing to pay someone 2 million dollars per fight who techically isn't a champion (Sorry guys but being PRIDE HW champion doesn't mean much anymore since it went out of business) and not that well known to American fans (unless they been following other MMA organizations). Randy should be the highest paid fighter in the UFC.


I agree! if theyve screwed this up no1 will ever forget it. The one thing they really had to get right....


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

My psychics powers sense an imminent merge.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

jasvll said:


> My psychics powers sense an imminent merge.


Lol, ya, this was posted in the other thread already anyways


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Pft, Promising Acting Career.

The most over used excuse.

I dont know, its a tad bit over the top, he still hasnt faced Nog, Crocop and others (possibly Barnett)


----------



## mike123 (May 25, 2007)

This sucks, i would like to see him at least fight big nog.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

it's sad an an mma fan, but i hope he finds happiness in whatever he does


----------



## Nobilis (Sep 8, 2007)

*Couture retires form the UFC*

Is this reliable? I'm sorry it doesn't sound like Randy at all. I'm not gonna believe it till it comes from the horses mouth. So, to speak.


----------



## keylocke (Jun 18, 2007)

I wonder if this decision had anything to do with The Rock Dwayne Johnson's advise. I mean, The Rock quit the WWE at his absolute peak, and now he will always be remembered as the dominating character and champion that he was, he won't have faded away or have ended up a second tier guy. Also, if Randy is on $250K a fight guarantee, that's peanuts in movie money. The Rock makes millions per film, and his last few films were complete bombs. Randy probably can see that even a semi-successful movie career will make him far more money that the UFC at the moment, and he doesn't risk physical injury or sullying his legacy by staying in the game too long. We don't want Randy to be the next Evander Holyfied now do we?

I think this is great for Randy. Randy can pursue his other interests, and if the UFC put the Fedor fight on the table in a year so something, and the money is boxing HW title money, then it's game on.

I like it. Randy has been my favorite fighter since his debut, and I selfishly am kinda happy to see him quit as champion. 

I wish him good luck in all his endeavors, and may even watch the Scorpion King 2 just to see him, but probably not in the cinema as I'm not a Dwayne Johnson movie fan.


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

There have been *countless* threads on this already.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

It sucks to see Couture go. I would give my right nut to see him vs Fedor. 

Goodluck with your acting Randy! If it flops, you can always come back and fight with Big Nog!


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

This thread will be closed shortly.


----------



## Nobilis (Sep 8, 2007)

I leaped before I looked. Please delete or let it die.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

its good he went out as champ.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

So is Couture mad at the UFC or is he just mad at the situation hes in?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

This shit just ruined my weekend...


----------



## RinguMaster (Apr 9, 2007)

very sad day for mma, i don't know what else to say, can this be downfall of the ufc? :dunno:


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I was never one to bash Dana White and the UFC when we discussed the pay differance between fighters. I thought you internet fans were all crazy and exagerated. 14K to Jardine and 500K to Chuck Liddel made sence to me because it was all in their contracts and that how business works. But when Randy has a problem with this, its not just internet geeks talking anymore. UFC and Dana White need to get their act together. I'm sure the younger generation of UFC fighters will think loog and hard about Randy's decision. A guy that everyone looks up to. Guys like GSP, Forrest Griffin, Brandon Vera, Anderson Silva wont think twice to pull a Randy Couture if they feel disrespected financially by the UFC. It will be interesting to see what M1 will pay their fighters. We allready know how well Strikeforce pays their atheletes.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

JWP said:


> screw that. good for the organisation? you their PR man? Its poor form and a crying shame. Should've found a way...



How is offering $2 MILLION a fight not trying?! Fedor's management was ridiculous.

- Wanted his ***** fighting in October which was fine. 
- Wanted the opportunity to have some of his fighters at Red Devil to fight in the UFC...pushin it.
- Wanted to fight in other organizations if there event was to take place in Russia...absolutely ridiculous.

Fedor/Fedor's management made it way too difficult as far as ive heard.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

e-thug said:


> How is offering $2 MILLION a fight not trying?! Fedor's management was ridiculous.
> 
> - Wanted his ***** fighting in October which was fine.
> - Wanted the opportunity to have some of his fighters at Red Devil to fight in the UFC...pushin it.
> ...


"I think what set us off on the wrong foot was that my management [at the time] wasn't willing to give up ancillary rights across the board with no option for some sort of compensation," said Couture, alluding to a reason cited by Emelianenko's representatives as to why the Russian did not end up with the UFC. "All the other athletes at that time were signing those contracts. That created a lot of animosity and got me pulled out of the Carmen Electra campaigns to promote the athletes and the sport and the video game and all that stuff." 

Apparently Randy seems to agree with Fedor at that part.


----------



## Nobilis (Sep 8, 2007)

Wise said:


> Bad Pr hit for UFC too. First they couldnt get Fedor into the organization and now their poster boy, widely regarded as pretty much the most well liked respected fighter in MMA says they were treating him poorly. Id love to see how the people who think the UFC can do no wrong will spin this.


I've always supported Dana White and Zuffa for building up MMA. But I am never blind to change. It seems like Dana and Zuffa has let power go to their heads figuring with them being the only show in town...they can treat fighters like shit.

If they have done this to Randy just think wtf they are doing to others. We heard the crap they paid Forrest and Jardine. I'll bet this is more widespread than we know. And as far as Randy's complaints about pay scale...he has every right to be pissed at his pay...but I'm willing to bet that it has more to do with the lack of respect and being lied to more than anything.

Dana was good at building it seems as though he is not adaptable enough to maintain it. I can see a domino effect happening. A lot of people respect Randy, are good friends with Randy and everyone knows for Randy to come out and say such negative things...that it is probably much worse than what he has said. I can see Tito having no reason to stay, Chuck might up and leave because of how close he is with Randy plus a few more. 

Maybe the UFC will turn into fights with TUF graduates.

Mark Cuban must be salivating with this news.


----------



## JeremiahJ (Feb 15, 2007)

RinguMaster said:


> very sad day for mma, i don't know what else to say, can this be downfall of the ufc? :dunno:


the downfall of the ufc? lol, don't get ahead of yourself. there's still a great roster of talent. it's just going to be missing one of the best now 

suck ass.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

The failed Fedor negotiations left the UFC without the best fighter in the world and then Couture ups and quits because of it. I bet an annual ***** tourny and a few red devil guys sound pretty good to Dana White now. Maybe his "Do you want to be a fuckin fighter" style isn't going to work anymore now that MMA has exploded and fighters know what they should be given.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

He left because technically the only fighter left for him to fight to prove he is the best is Fedor.... but he signed with M-1. This ******* sucks and pisses me off. Only if Fedor would've signed with the UFC.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I had my fair share of dissapointments with Dana White like Wanderlei Vs Chuck not happening, Strip mining PRIDE's HW division and letting some of thier best talent go to other organizations, promising us these dream matches (Fedor vs. Randy, St. Pierre vs. Gomi), unable to set up Pride as an independent body, and his never ending bitching about Tito Ortiz. Now I can forgive most of these things because Dana did put MMA on the map. Now when I read this on Sherdog....



> I think the final straw for me was meeting with Dana and Lorenzo (Fertitta, UFC co-owner) where they claimed I was the No. 2 paid athlete in the organization, which I know is a bold-faced lie," Couture said. Polling other athletes, said Couture, he learned that his compensation -- some $250,000 a fight with pay-per-view bonuses, according to the Couture camp -- was nowhere near what other top UFC fighters were making.
> 
> "All us athletes are all pretty tightly intertwined," he said. "You hear what other guys were paid signing bonuses and what other guys were paid on the record and off the record with bonuses. I've heard Chuck's numbers. Tito's numbers. Hughes' numbers. Quinton's numbers. Cro Cop, Wanderlei. I heard what they were offering Fedor, and it's insulting.


...you can imagine how pissed I was! Randy is quitting because Dana decided to go cheap on him and had the auducity to lie about it right to his face! Nice going dipshit!:angry07:


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

DEVASTATED. ABSOLUTLY DEVASTATED.

Who to blame?

Randy, partially. Although i think he made a stand for all MMA fighters not just himself. He's willing to risk his rep to help out other fighters and keep his self respect.

Dana, mostly. Theres alot of fighters that hate the way dana mugs them off, and the rest are probably just to scared to say anything. Paying randy 1/8th of what your paying his opponent is a joke, thats incredibly disrespectful.

Fedor, perhaps. His management must have known their terms were unreasonable and the UFC would never accept them. Wanting to be allowed to fight for another org is simply stupid.

RANDY DESPITE HOW DISSAPPOINTED I AM TO SEE YOU GO, YOU'LL ALWAYS BE A TRUE LEGEND. A GREAT FIGHTER AND A GREAT MAN, TRULY AN INSPIRATION TO US ALL.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow I've been a anti Dana guy and a pro Fighter union guy for a while now. No one believed Frank Shamrock when he said Dana was bad for the sport. But maybe Randy commenting on this will show people what's going on.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

WoW, I am speechless and glad that I had the opportunity to see Randy beat Tim on PPV. This I will never forget it is great to see him go out on top:thumbsup:


----------



## KenFl07 (Aug 6, 2007)

it's not like this wasn't going to happen soon anyways. With his new career in movies taking off, I didn't see him fighting past the Fedor fight, win or lose. If that was the case, he would have walked away in February, so he probably just decided to speed the process up since Fedor wasn't coming. The UFC couldnt have honestly relied on Couture to carry them, so the answer to whether or not this means the UFC is going down hill, is no. They have a great amount of talent in the HW division still, and could possibly add some more as with the news that IFL HW standout Ben Rothwell is leaving the company, they could sign him up. Not saying that this is a replacement for Couture, by any means, but I'm just pointing out that the UFC will still be able to move on and create new stars, as well as push the already established fighters.

The UFC Heavyweight Division looks like this now:

Antonio Nogueira
Cheick Kongo
Andrei Arlovski
Brandon Vera
Tim Sylvia
Gabriel Gonzaga
Mirko Cro Cop (possibly, but don't know his status)
Fabricio Werdum
Brock Lesnar (possible signing)


----------



## keylocke (Jun 18, 2007)

Expect to see some great fights now with Dana Scrambling to get people's attention


----------



## keylocke (Jun 18, 2007)

KenFl07 said:


> The UFC Heavyweight Division looks like this now:
> 
> Antonio Nogueira
> Cheick Kongo
> ...


That's just embarrassing that there are so few HW fighters


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Wow I've been a anti Dana guy and a pro Fighter union guy for a while now. No one believed Frank Shamrock when he said Dana was bad for the sport. But maybe Randy commenting on this will show people what's going on.


I'm with you on this one! I'm not a big Frank Shamrock fan (which I had made known in the past) but this thing with Randy def give credibiility to his claims. Oh, I am so pissed at Dana right now I could spit bullets.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

KenFlo Dana has made a point he doesn't want to sign or have anything to do with anyone who is or was involved in the IFL. So Rothwell doesn't seem very possible.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

e-thug said:


> How is offering $2 MILLION a fight not trying?! Fedor's management was ridiculous.
> 
> - Wanted his ***** fighting in October which was fine.
> - Wanted the opportunity to have some of his fighters at Red Devil to fight in the UFC...pushin it.
> ...


I totally agree with E-thug. I meen wtf did M-1 offer that UFC didn't.


----------



## keylocke (Jun 18, 2007)

freedom


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Massive hit for the UFC.

But whoever asked if this was the beginning of the downfall of the UFC? Haha, shake your head man. He's retired before, Shamrock & Penn have left with there titles, and the UFC still grows.

They lost the big name, but we knew this would eventually happen. He's 43, and is clearly enjoying movies. Let the man do what he wants to do, and let White do what he thinks is best.

I hope Randy comes back and commentates, and continues to run Xtreme Couture in between his new career.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

What a let down. 

:<


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> I'm with you on this one! I'm not a big Frank Shamrock fan (which I had made known in the past) but this thing with Randy def give credibiility to his claims. Oh, I am so pissed at Dana right now I could spit bullets.


Alot of people aren't and it's understandable as a person (no one shouldn't be a fan of Frank's fights). But people dismissed Frank's claims about the UFC claiming he was a guy with a grudge. Like Zuffa wouldn't offer him a deal but Frank refused to sign with the UFC. Frank refused to sign because he felt Dana was making it impossible for lower tier fighters to earn a living fighting. Since they were only allowed to fight for the UFC and the are getting paid under 10,000 it's hard for them.

Frank is really a stand up guy on this issue since Dana has admitted to offering Frank a contract about 2 or 3 years ago and Frank said no. Because of the lower fighters not making enough and his feeling that Dana is explioting them. Frank is turning down the money that he could make from PPV and from being in the UFC HOF because he feels that it is that wrong and whether you agree with him or not you should respect his passion. Randy really just gave Frank's arguement a lot of boost.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

KenFl07 said:


> The UFC Heavyweight Division looks like this now:
> 
> Antonio Nogueira
> Cheick Kongo
> ...


Where are these dream matchups now Dana? -_- Seriously, look at that. 

Just CC and AA really. And both of them are awol at the moment?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Fedor and UFC Management! This makes me sick.


----------



## keylocke (Jun 18, 2007)

I think the UFC is going to be focussing on the lower weight divisions for while now. Expect to see lots of fights featuring the new crop of TUF fighters.


----------



## keylocke (Jun 18, 2007)

LHW is where it's at now. I hope Wanderlei is successful.

On a side note, did anyone notice how Houston Alexander was sorta kissing Dana White's ass in his last interview by saying the the UFC was so successful because of "how well it's promoted"?


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

Really sad but i think it is for money reason i agree with him but he shouldnt have left for money...


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Tiki said:


> Kongo won't get by Big Nog but just the thought of him having a chance at being HW Champ makes me throw up.


Why the hell should it make you throw up? If he beats nog, then the winner of Sylvia/Vera you don't think he deserves it?


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

looks like randy fulled a frank shamrock, left while on top of the world, btw i bet franks laughing his ass off at dana right now


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

So has it been confirmed that Randy is retiring?


----------



## keylocke (Jun 18, 2007)

I think Kongo would beat Sylvia.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

keylocke said:


> I think Kongo would beat Sylvia.


yeah me too.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

6sidedlie said:


> Massive hit for the UFC.
> 
> But whoever asked if this was the beginning of the downfall of the UFC? Haha, shake your head man. He's retired before, Shamrock & Penn have left with there titles, and the UFC still grows.
> 
> ...


this is WAY bigger than shammy or bj leaving...

this was the UFC's best asset IMO. Randy Couture. EVERYONE LOVES HIM.

i wonder how their gonna explain this at ufc 77

but damn...i can't believe he went out like this. blaming dana white...wow.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

I am glad he went out on top.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> this is WAY bigger than shammy or bj leaving...
> 
> this was the UFC's best asset IMO. Randy Couture. EVERYONE LOVES HIM.
> 
> ...


I do think this is a big deal but to Dana white and friends, they dont care much for us internet fans. I dont think that the drunks who pay hundreds of dollars for tickets are gonna stop buying those tickets because Randy's gone and I dont think they will become M-1 fans neither. 
It seems like a huge blow to us because we're online 2-3 times a week reading up on everything that happens in the mma world. The mainstream fans dont konw who Frank Shamrock is...they dont think about the fighters paydays...the casual fan doesnt care. So if the paying fan doesnt care too much, Dana White doesnt care too much. 

How will Dana explain it at 77? "Randy was great blah blah blah, he decided to do movies blah blah blah Good luck Randy"
Then, the drunks will scream, and that will be that.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

NOG would have beat randy anyways. But good luck to you randy in your acting. i cant wait for scorpion king.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> I do think this is a big deal but to Dana white and friends, they dont care much for us internet fans. I dont think that the drunks who pay hundreds of dollars for tickets are gonna stop buying those tickets because Randy's gone and I dont think they will become M-1 fans neither.
> It seems like a huge blow to us because we're online 2-3 times a week reading up on everything that happens in the mma world. The mainstream fans dont konw who Frank Shamrock is...they dont think about the fighters paydays...the casual fan doesnt care. So if the paying fan doesnt care too much, Dana White doesnt care too much.
> 
> How will Dana explain it at 77? "Randy was great blah blah blah, he decided to do movies blah blah blah Good luck Randy"
> Then, the drunks will scream, and that will be that.


uh..i'm pretty sure that when randy won the belt, it was one of the best ovations in UFC history given by those 'drunks'...

people underestimate the intelligence of the casual fan...they know the fighters names, basically what they're good at, etc. Even a casual fan will ask questions into this...


----------



## sleeptones (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow, since hes retiring i bet Winner out of Nog VS Kongo and winner out of Sylvia VS Vera will be a championship bout


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Yarg! Couture vs Fedor was my dream bout. Now it looks like it'll never happen.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> uh..i'm pretty sure that when randy won the belt, it was one of the best ovations in UFC history given by those 'drunks'...
> 
> people underestimate the intelligence of the casual fan...they know the fighters names, basically what they're good at, etc. Even a casual fan will ask questions into this...



I guess I was being harsh. The casual fan will be dissapointed, and yes, some may ask questions, but it will not get to the point where it would actually hurt the UFC. I dont think the UFC will lose fans because of it. We all think it sucks, but we're all still gonna watch the ppv's.


----------



## The Fetus (Jul 3, 2007)

I believe he has two fights left on his contract. Couldn't the UFC sue him for breach of contract?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Vera/Sylvia Vs Arlovski for vacant title?
Kongo/Nogueira for number 1 contender?


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

sad news...


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

good luck old man


----------



## Nobilis (Sep 8, 2007)

Ulio said:


> Really sad but i think it is for money reason i agree with him but he shouldnt have left for money...


ON the money basis alone yes he should have. I would like to hear someone honestly say they will work and be happy being underpaid. So get off the high horse.

But even then...knowing Randy and how he has presented himself...I think this was much more about lack or respect and integrity.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> I do think this is a big deal but to Dana white and friends, they dont care much for us internet fans. I dont think that the drunks who pay hundreds of dollars for tickets are gonna stop buying those tickets because Randy's gone and I dont think they will become M-1 fans neither.
> It seems like a huge blow to us because we're online 2-3 times a week reading up on everything that happens in the mma world. The mainstream fans dont konw who Frank Shamrock is...they dont think about the fighters paydays...the casual fan doesnt care. So if the paying fan doesnt care too much, Dana White doesnt care too much.
> 
> How will Dana explain it at 77? "Randy was great blah blah blah, he decided to do movies blah blah blah Good luck Randy"
> Then, the drunks will scream, and that will be that.


i think you underestimate the nerds on here man

all i ever hear comming out from the ufc and the media covering mma is wut the "online community" or "keyboard warriors" have to say

be it good or bad 

positive or negative

there talkin about people who educate themselves on the current events of this sport......therefore we matter to them......after all we are the ones that buy the box sets and t shirt, and sweaters.......of course this is all IMO


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Nobilis said:


> ON the money basis alone yes he should have. I would like to hear someone honestly say they will work and be happy being underpaid. So get off the high horse.
> 
> But even then...knowing Randy and how he has presented himself...I think this was much more about lack or respect and integrity.


is there any percentage disclosed of how much randy was taking home after ppv sales?


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

how as this not been merged yet?


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

#1 Heavyweight in the world: RANDY "THE NATURAL" COUTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

this is incredible news. I just read this and am in total shock. I thought of randy as a company man and saw him as having a huge career in the UFC post retirement. But randy sees the deep pockets eswhere and knows he has limited time left.

With Fedor signing with M-l and Mark Cuban being the reported american buyer to M-1. This is just Huge in the MMA scene.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

hollando said:


> i think you underestimate the nerds on here man
> 
> all i ever hear comming out from the ufc and the media covering mma is wut the "online community" or "keyboard warriors" have to say
> 
> ...


I hear you but i only wish what you said is true. In truth though, no body gives a damn about internet warriors think. People jump band wagons too fast, flame too fast, praise too easily...

Bisping Vs Hamill Fight. There was a lot going on the forums where people even went as far as saying "they wont buy any PPVs" to "Change scoring system". 

Till this date, nothing has changed. Even Dana said he dont give a damn about what is being said in forum.

Life will go on. People might talk about it for sometime and then move on.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

possible for randy to fight fedor in m-1


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

johnfromthe219 said:


> possible for randy to fight fedor in m-1


Yep, If Mark Cuban is the owner he could make it happen.

Sign Randy for a 1 fight deal. Randy Vs Fedor and market it and then people go "Randy is fighting, Lets buy the PPV" and then his organization gets a huge boost. It would be a wise business move.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

ashokjr said:


> I hear you but i only wish what you said is true. In truth though, no body gives a damn about internet warriors think. People jump band wagons too fast, flame too fast, praise too easily...
> 
> Bisping Vs Hamill Fight. There was a lot going on the forums where people even went as far as saying "they wont buy any PPVs" to "Change scoring system".
> 
> ...


no i know forums dont matter

but wut i meant was more of the individual 

whether most of us order the ppv or watch it in a bar.....we contribute to the ufc revenue.....that being said i doubt very much dana white is willing to turn down our 40 bucks a month

why try and bring fedor over....now im not saying noone over here knows about him....but what i am saying is IMO the casual ufc......has no ******* idea who fedor is.....nor did they know who mirko was......or big nog

i member watching the first nog fight when he came over and faced off against heath......i was sittin in a room with casual fans.....saying who is this brazilian guy????


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

hollando said:


> no i know forums dont matter
> 
> but wut i meant was more of the individual
> 
> ...


us hardcore fans have to realize that Dana is marketing the UFC at the casual fans, and new fans. he knows we'll watch no matter what. so all his decisions are based with them in mind, not us!

And don't be surprised if M-1 is the new PRIDE. me thinks the UFC got a bit too cocky too soon! I bet Dana really thinks no competition will arise. but with his own push of MMA to the whole world, he himself has opened the market to companies from around the globe to compete, legitimately, with the UFC, at least on the worldwide scale. IF a company can get a global market with say, fedor/couture, why would they care about just the American Market?


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

So this is true huh.

I'm not exactly sure how to feel about this. This is because of Fedor signing with that company. He ruined what could have been the most emotional and memorable matchup in any sport.

Now all we have left is speculation between each other saying this and that would have happened.

Again, if this is true, I'm still not 100% if I'm reading what I think I'm reading I just woke up.

Randy Couture has quit.

Thanks for your 2 title fights this year, you did good and if this is the way you want it to end, I respect that.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i prey its not true


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

Slug said:


> #4 Heavyweight in the world: RANDY "THE NATURAL" COUTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



fixed.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

lets remember randy as the way he was. amazing.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

pt447 said:


> us hardcore fans have to realize that Dana is marketing the UFC at the casual fans, and new fans. he knows we'll watch no matter what. so all his decisions are based with them in mind, not us!


you dont give us enough credit

the casual fan goes to mostly bars to watch this.....the ufc dosnt get 40 bucks from each person tat attends

as for we'll watch no matter what......untrue....that what they said about WWE.....there will always be a competitor....there will always be someone out there to take you off the top of the hill.....and maybe if we drift far enough....we'll all be watching M1 or bodog.......god forbid but wut if we start watching cage rage religously lol 



pt447 said:


> And don't be surprised if M-1 is the new PRIDE. me thinks the UFC got a bit too cocky too soon! I bet Dana really thinks no competition will arise. but with his own push of MMA to the whole world, he himself has opened the market to companies from around the globe to compete, legitimately, with the UFC, at least on the worldwide scale. IF a company can get a global market with say, fedor/couture, why would they care about just the American Market?


i think it will also in the sense of a major competitor.....well thats because the american market is the easiest to capitalize on....they have disposalble incomes.....and from what we've seen seem to have a hunger for mma

why would i stay in europe or asia....especially since the asian market seems happy with there pro wrestling not to mention K-1

i think the western world needs to be marketed towards.....by all mma organizations....simply because there is room to grow


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

omg the UFC without Randy?? wow...... If it is true i dont think Randy should have quite partially because of Dana not coming up with a Contract for Fedor....yeah it would have been a huuge plus for the UFC and a great fight for Randy however... there are still many good heavyweights that he hasent faced yet... I was hopin to see him and the Pitbull or CroCop...if its not true and he is still in the UFC i would hope he would let his fans know when his last fight would be instead of just getting out without expectation...but im behind him whatever he does...its Randy...you cant hate the guy for nothin..


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

dutch sauce said:


> i prey its not true


it is brother it is


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

man theres really no hero there anymore randy was captain america


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Going out on top...awesome for Randy he deserves it :thumbsup:


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

well anderson can become the new spiderman


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

sad to see him go, but he doesnt have a whole lot left to prove except for fedor or bignog.

we will miss you sir.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

actually randy isnt even a top hw anymore he just retired


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

randy will now never go down as the greatest fighter ever, but he will go down as the old guy who came back and dominated. he will also go down as a legend


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

Shanks said:


> randy will now never go down as the greatest fighter ever, but he will go down as the old guy who came back and dominated. he will also go down as a legend


well actually he could fedor and nog can go south :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rampage Jr. (Oct 12, 2007)

This is ridiculous Randy and a acting career? dude stick to fighting, and as far as Dana White, he just seems to be destroying the UFC 1piece at a time he talks about how good of a business man he is yet his is the stingiest bastard around, I absolutely love the UFC but this just makes me hate Dana he could have had Fedor VS. Randy easily if he wasnt such a cheap motherfucker someone needs to kick Danas ass and knock some sense into that thick skull of his


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Rampage Jr. said:


> This is ridiculous Randy and a acting career? dude stick to fighting,


 I know what your saying, myself like a lot of people want to see Randy fight for just about ever, but i think this is a good thing. The Fedor fight is never going to happen. Randy is retiring when at his best. the guys amazing and its good to see him leave the sport on top of the game.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Isnt this (the contract dispute) the reason he lost his title the first time?

Maybe hes trying to be the new 6 time champ?


----------



## Rampage Jr. (Oct 12, 2007)

hes not just leaving cause hes on top or cause of the fedor thing i read in one of the interviews that he was tired of getting stiffed by Danas cheap ass which doesnt suprise me at all


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Rampage Jr. said:


> This is ridiculous Randy and a acting career? dude stick to fighting, and as far as Dana White, he just seems to be destroying the UFC 1piece at a time he talks about how good of a business man he is yet his is the stingiest bastard around, I absolutely love the UFC but this just makes me hate Dana he could have had Fedor VS. Randy easily if he wasnt such a cheap motherfucker someone needs to kick Danas ass and knock some sense into that thick skull of his


by that are you saying that white should have forked over 10 million.....plus ppv rights....plus fedors idea of ufc in russia....plus allow fedor to fight in other orgs on russian soil?


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Isnt this (the contract dispute) the reason he lost his title the first time?
> 
> Maybe hes trying to be the new 6 time champ?


and yet noone has brought that up


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

I guess this is was happens when you treat your fighters like shit.


----------



## POUNANI (Sep 17, 2007)

spider man??? < captain america!

we need hulk or iron man.


but hey he left. fedor vs randy. one day we can dream....


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

SHIN2DADOME said:


> I guess this is was happens when you treat your fighters like shit.



That's exactly what I came in here to say.
Perhaps if Dana didn't pay his fighters minimum wage, he could have landed Fedor.

When I see the payout totals after each UFC event, it's laughable. Dana needs to start paying his fighters the money their ******* worth.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

wow......just wow


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

stokes1690 said:


> wow......just wow



Exactly my thoughts. I can't believe he just got up and left all of a sudden. Every video with him he seemed like everything is great with the UFC and bam, he hits you with a left hook, and another. :fight02: 

But wow.


----------



## ToekeR (Sep 30, 2007)

*i think*

randy should at least finish his contract with the UFC i think it has like 2 more fights on it. and all this BS about being disrespected and treated unfairly, im sorry randy has made his money dont finish ur contract for the company do it for ur fans, and since he is still under UFCs contract he cannot fight anywhere else. just dont get it.

like alot of ppl have said there is something that is not being told. i heard a rumor that randy did some type of not steroids but damn i forget what its called but it was illegal wonder if that plays a part in this who knows


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

ToekeR said:


> randy should at least finish his contract with the UFC i think it has like 2 more fights on it. and all this BS about being disrespected and treated unfairly, im sorry randy has made his money dont finish ur contract for the company do it for ur fans, and since he is still under UFCs contract he cannot fight anywhere else. just dont get it.
> 
> like alot of ppl have said there is something that is not being told. i heard a rumor that randy did some type of not steroids but damn i forget what its called but it was illegal wonder if that plays a part in this who knows



Randy's contract was on a fight to fight basis.
He can go fight wherever he wants.


----------



## Rampage Jr. (Oct 12, 2007)

i think there could have been compromises on both parts they are both stuck in their ways, but Dana just thinks either its his way or the highway and thats just going to bring the UFC down its not about what Dana wants its the fighters im sure no one here could care less what Dana wants, all im saying if Randy is even complaining about him its gotta be bad. Also I read that the M-1 event that Fedor might be fighting in may be held in the U.S. so he obviously doesnt have a problem fighting in the U.S. it had to be something else


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

hollando said:


> by that are you saying that white should have forked over 10 million.....plus ppv rights....plus fedors idea of ufc in russia....plus allow fedor to fight in other orgs on russian soil?


see that right there is the reason why nothing worked, cause assholes like Fedor Whom I personally couldnt care less about tried to railroad the UFC. Screw him, and screw Anyone who thinks they are that important, NONE of em are worth that. Cro-CRAP proved what offering someone outrageous money to show up and get your ass whipped does for the company, it becomes a blemish on the ass.
Sorry to all fans who just wanted to see a fight, but the price wasn't worth it, you need to KNOW it. Fedor is an asshole, NOT Dana!
Good for Dana for not allowing 1 or 2 guys hijack the company that he built.
As for Couture, Im ashamed of him as well, he gets way more than he should and still whines like a bitch about cause someone else got more? It's none of his business, he got his, but because someone else got more he is going to quit? That is the biggest chicken shit thing I have ever witnessed from Couture.
Great job Randy you are the new "Rock", way to be a loser.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Rampage Jr. said:


> This is ridiculous Randy and a acting career? dude stick to fighting, and as far as Dana White, he just seems to be destroying the UFC 1piece at a time he talks about how good of a business man he is yet his is the stingiest bastard around, I absolutely love the UFC but this just makes me hate Dana he could have had Fedor VS. Randy easily if he wasnt such a cheap motherfucker someone needs to kick Danas ass and knock some sense into that thick skull of his


Why is it ridiculous? I’m sure he’ll make a more convincing bad guy or badass then some of those talentless rap star hacks trying to be actors. Its not like Randy has another 10 years left on his fighting career. The entertainment industry pays well, even for smaller parts and Randy already has name recognition. Randy is articulate, intelligent and has plenty of class; he could do well as a character actor.

As for blaming Dana, he’s only the President, his job is management, the Fertitta Brothers own Zuffa and ultimately make the final decisions.


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

Fedor is a punk for signing to a second rate org and not living up to being the no.1 hw in the world, who is he going to fight? Randy is right for quiting he has nothing else to prove and wanted fedor badly. We will never see this fight in a different organization either since randy is still contracted to the ufc which dana white said in his statement.

Well done fedor you are no longer the no.1 hw in the world in my eyes.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> Randy's contract was on a fight to fight basis.
> He can go fight wherever he wants.


this isnt true, you got this from his manager who was referring to how they took it one fight at a time and would see what happens... but the actually contract was 4 fights


----------



## icemanfan26 (Jul 11, 2006)

*yea hes still under contract with ufc*

read on the forum hes still under contract i think he got pissed because he couldnt fight fedor... dunno


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think this is just Dana and Randy trying to pull a fast one, I think Couture will go to Russia and fight Fedor, if he wins he returns to the UFC undisputed as the #1 heavyweight in the world, if he loses he is a retired UFC fighter and it does nothing to tarnish the UFC's status. I think its the equivolent of when Dana took Chuck to Pride to try to cement him as the #1 light heavyweight in the world but we know how that worked out and Im sure Dana doesnt want to risk that again.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

All this fuss over lil ole Fedor. Looks like even Randy is upset that Dana wouldn't negotiate a deal with him. I'd like to see Randy go over to M-1 and challenge him. It would be a fight of epic proportion.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

teachbug said:


> see that right there is the reason why nothing worked, cause assholes like Fedor Whom I personally couldnt care less about tried to railroad the UFC. Screw him, and screw Anyone who thinks they are that important, NONE of em are worth that. Cro-CRAP proved what offering someone outrageous money to show up and get your ass whipped does for the company, it becomes a blemish on the ass.
> Sorry to all fans who just wanted to see a fight, but the price wasn't worth it, you need to KNOW it. Fedor is an asshole, NOT Dana!
> Good for Dana for not allowing 1 or 2 guys hijack the company that he built.
> As for Couture, Im ashamed of him as well, he gets way more than he should and still whines like a bitch about cause someone else got more? It's none of his business, he got his, but because someone else got more he is going to quit? That is the biggest chicken shit thing I have ever witnessed from Couture.
> Great job Randy you are the new "Rock", way to be a loser.


Please quit the internet.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm surprised that this had something to do with Fedor, because Randy has been fighting people under Fedor's level anyways. And yeah, if Fedor is in M-1 then it's Dana's fault because Fedor is the number one heavyweight in the world. He's basically the Jordan of MMA for his weight class, so you can't play around with someone like that. Dana thinks that Fedor has to go to UFC, and that's just not the case. He can go wherever he's treated properly. Randy defended the belt once, what a joke.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

On UFc.com, Dana White says when Randy wants to come back and fight, I'll still promote him and whatnot.. so meh besides he retired once and he came back.. so u neve know man.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

It won't be the same for me, since he only defended the belt once. I think that if you're going to come back, really do it. Don't just fight two guys, with Gonzaga being way out of his league, and call it a day. If it's a problem with UFC, then he shouldn't come back because Dana's going to be heardheaded forever. If he's just wanting to pursue hollywood (like I predict Chuck is going to do) then he should stay gone as well.

And his "Scorpion King" film is going to suck worse than the Ortiz vs. Evans fight.


----------



## El_Padre (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm not too worried about that sudden decision. When Randy realizes that his acting career isn't working the way he hoped, he WILL come back in the octogon raise01:


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

The moral of the story is Fedor doesnt want to fight the best in the world


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

holy shit i dont go on to this site for a week and all of a sudden couture quits, holy ****. Now he can join fedor's organization and duke it out for the best in the world.


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

wtf.... it's a sad day.....


----------



## Morlow (Nov 27, 2006)

/salute Randy

Dana White is on 178 different illegal narcotics if he thinks the HW division won't be effected by Randy leaving. Reality check... and Dana White is on Pluto. Can't even say enough about how much of a beast Randy is, words don't come close.


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow I'm not even gonna begin to start pointing the finger of blame, I'm just really saddened as a fan of MMA that yet again another dream match isn't gonna happen. Randy and Fedor is becoming like the new Wandy vs Chuck. Maybe Tito doesn't look like such a brat now for going against Dana's policy's.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

grnlt said:


> The moral of the story is Fedor doesnt want to fight the best in the world


Considering hes already beaten then 2nd best fighter in the world under him I have to disagree.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

hollando said:


> you dont give us enough credit
> 
> the casual fan goes to mostly bars to watch this.....the ufc dosnt get 40 bucks from each person tat attends


Actually, they do get about 40 bucks for each person watching, sometimes more. When the bar buys the PPV, they don't pay $40. They pay like $700.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

grnlt said:


> The moral of the story is Fedor doesnt want to fight the best in the world


or he wanted to do what was best for him, not the internet fans!


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Only saw the news this morning and I can't believe it. Good luck to Randy at whatever he does.


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

I think Randy was insulted with the money being tossed around to other fighters and felt like he wasn't getting what he deserved so he walked away (rightfully in my opinion)


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

*A True and False Session About Couture*

credit: ufcmania.com

Picking up the pieces on the resignation of Randy Couture at UFC blog for UFC news, results, videos, rumors, fights, pics and tickets

I think that this puts the resignation in perspective. IMO the main reason for his absense from the sport now is the lack of respect that he got from Dana and the other management. What do you think?


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

I support Randy's decision. I think besides the 2 obvious reasons already stated. Randy quit from hanging around too much with Rock in South Africa. Another athlete who left his respective organization to pursue acting.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Braveheart said:


> I support Randy's decision. I think besides the 2 obvious reasons already stated. Randy quit from hanging around too much with Rock in South Africa. Another athlete who left his respective organization to pursue acting.


 That's not very likely, since the Rock has no involvement in the movie Couture's shooting.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Wanted: New Ufc President


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> Wanted: New Ufc President


I agree. It sort of seems like Dana wants to be the king of the world or something to that effect. He has some sort of championship complex, im not really sure what to call it. Oh, well fedor didn't sign with me, so he is just a load of crap now. Come on Dana, respect the mans accomplishments.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

IhitU.uHITfloor said:


> I agree. It sort of seems like Dana wants to be the king of the world or something to that effect. He has some sort of championship complex, im not really sure what to call it. Oh, well fedor didn't sign with me, so he is just a load of crap now. Come on Dana, respect the mans accomplishments.


i think i heard it on this forum, someone describing dana as a 'do u wanna be a f$#$%^ fighter?!?!?' guy. that's pretty much it.

The way he just dissed Fedor is pathetic. He's VERY unprofessional and is a terrible ambassador for the sport. I'd rather have Joe Rogan ANYDAY, telling people about the UFC than Dana White.


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> i think i heard it on this forum, someone describing dana as a 'do u wanna be a f$#$%^ fighter?!?!?' guy. that's pretty much it.
> 
> The way he just dissed Fedor is pathetic. He's VERY unprofessional and is a terrible ambassador for the sport. I'd rather have Joe Rogan ANYDAY, telling people about the UFC than Dana White.


Thats funny because I think dana is a total douche who was just in the right place, at the right time, with the right funding. I mean credit to the fact that he has grown the sport exponentially, but you need to continue to do good for the sport, and discrediting someone just because you didn't get your way is as you say "unprofessional".


----------



## jojo333 (Feb 17, 2007)

OMG, i'm gutted ,im sure he will do well whatever though.


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Admin why did you link my thread to this one. I had information contained in mine that was not included in the run ons in these other threads. That was lame.


----------



## dipl0mat125 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Dana White on Randy Couture*

Thomas Gerbasi – Were you surprised when the fax came into your office with Randy Couture’s resignation?
Dana White – No, I wasn’t surprised. I met with Randy several weeks ago and he said that the only thing he had left to prove in his career and the only challenge left out there for him was Fedor (Emelianenko) because everybody thinks that Fedor is the best. And Fedor has that mystique where people think he’s number one, which I don’t agree with. I think that Fedor is completely overrated – he’s fought Mark Coleman and Matt Lindland in the last year, with Mark Hunt being his only legitimate opponent - and I actually think that Randy Couture would have smashed Fedor.

TG – So this wasn’t a surprise, but were you at least surprised at the way he went about it, via fax?
DW – He is shooting a movie right now in South Africa, but yes, I am very surprised by the way he did it. I consider Randy Couture a friend and still do. He hooked up with some Hollywood agent that I bitch slapped about a month ago, and these Hollywood agents are parasites, so unfortunately this guy is probably in Randy’s ear right now. But, that’s the world Randy wants to be in; Randy wants to be in the movie world now, that’s what he’s working for and that’s his guy right now.

TG – What were the contents of the fax from Randy?
DW – It was just a letter saying that he resigned from his positions at the UFC. He was a color commentator and he was going to do some legislative work with us, helping Marc Ratner and going and talking to other States that we were trying to get sanctioned in.

TG – Some are saying that the timing is funny on this announcement given Fedor’s recent signing to another organization the day before…
DW – Yeah, but Randy is still under contract with the UFC. Apparently Randy’s upset about something, and the timing of this thing is a typical Hollywood agent move while Randy’s out of town. But he told me he wanted to retire anyway if he didn’t fight Fedor, and he can’t fight Fedor in another organization because he’s under contract to me. I’m very confident though that once Randy gets back in town, if we see each other we’ll work this thing out. Not saying that Randy wouldn’t stay retired, because that’s what he wants to do - he wants to act, he wants to be on TV shows, that’s his goal - but I’m sure Randy Couture and I are gonna be friends for a long time.

TG – What kind of efforts were made by the UFC to get Fedor in the organization?
DW – The thing that I’ve been trying to do for years is get the two best organizations in the world together. And the only two organizations that matter are PRIDE and the UFC. All these other ones are minor leagues, full of guys trying to fight their way up. What I wanted to do for years is get the best in every weight class together and let’s find out who is the number one fighter in the world. That has been my goal for the last five years and we wanted to make that happen. And I was extremely confident that Randy Couture would win against Fedor, and I still am. But we weren’t able to get that fight, we weren’t able to get Fedor, and I had to deal with these crazy reps he had – everything they said made no sense and the whole deal was crazy. It seemed like it was all about their managers and not about Fedor. So the deal didn’t happen and Couture let me and Lorenzo (Fertitta) know that without that, there was nothing really to accomplish anymore. In mixed martial arts he had accomplished everything, and I didn’t disagree with him. I said I completely agree, and I think Randy is looking right now at moving on and accomplishing his goals in acting.

TG – There have been reports that Couture’s fight contract with the UFC will expire in nine months; is there truth to those reports?
DW – Absolutely not.

TG – Were you hurt by some of the comments Couture has made regarding a perceived lack of respect from the organization?
DW – Of course we’re hurt by that. Randy Couture is a guy who I’ve said publicly a million times and I’ll say publicly right now who I feel is one of the guys who helped us get here. If you want to call me a liar, people think a lot of bad stuff about me
anyway, but to call Lorenzo Fertitta a liar, the reason the sport exists right now is because of him and his brother (Frank). They’ve done nothing but good things for this sport, and I wouldn’t be here if it wasn’t for him and his brother. You ask anybody in Las Vegas about the reputation of the Fertitta family; they aren’t liars, they are great people. So for him to say that about Lorenzo, it’s not like Randy Couture. It’s not like him.

TG – Had he brought some of his concerns to your attention before, or was today the first time you had heard them?
DW – We had a breakfast a few weeks ago and he told me that he was upset about things and he felt like other fighters were getting paid more than he was and that he didn’t have the best contract in the UFC. And I assured him that he had the second best contract in the UFC with Chuck Liddell having the best.

TG – He negotiated this contract, correct?
DW – He did. It was the contract that he negotiated and that he was very happy with once we were done negotiating it.

TG – Until he perceived that someone else was making more money.
DW – Right. He thought that other guys were making more money than him, and we assured him that he had the second best contract in the UFC.

TG – How does Randy’s departure hurt the UFC heavyweight division?
DW – I don’t think it affects the division at all because after what we’ve seen over the last couple of years, anybody can win or lose on any given night. It’s what makes this sport so exciting. And now it’s like this big shocking news that Randy Couture retired. He’s 44 years old, he’s not 24. Is everybody really that shocked that Randy retired? Randy Couture has had an amazing career, he’s an incredible athlete, he’s pulled off more upsets, and has been the underdog so many times, what’s really left out there for him? I think he would have put a stone cold beating on Fedor, and he would have walked away with the same thing that he’s walking away with now. He’s walking out on top, and walking out on top is a smart thing to do. And it’s perfect for his acting career.

TG – Randy, to a lot of people, is the face of the UFC. How does this affect the organization?
DW – People were saying to me four months ago that Chuck Liddell was the face of the UFC. Randy Couture and Chuck Liddell are two of many faces of the UFC. The UFC has the greatest fighters in the world, and Randy Couture and Chuck Liddell might be two of the best known fighters in the UFC, but everybody pulls their weight in this company and everybody works hard for it. Randy Couture, Chuck Liddell, Matt Hughes, Rich Franklin, Joe Rogan, these are guys who were with us early on who I credit for helping us get to where we are today. Is Randy Couture the face of the UFC? No, he’s one of many faces of the UFC, but he is one of the guys who helped us get here. I love him, I respect him, I still consider him my friend and just like any friendship, we don’t see eye to eye all the time, but if you’re true friends, you work it out, and I consider Randy Couture a true friend, and I honestly believe that when he comes home from filming, and when his scumbag Hollywood agent isn’t around, we’ll talk and we’ll square away our friendship. And as far as his retirement and him wanting to retire, I have nothing but respect for him and I don’t disagree with his decision.

UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks for the read dude.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

ashokjr said:


> Wow. Devastating but thing is, his legend will stay on for a long long time. If he lost and retired, things would be a lot different. You know how our guys are. One loss and they might start calling he is old and all those stuff.
> 
> This way is way much better, but feels like something is lost forever.


You can say that again.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Stone cold beating on Fedor? Dana, you're an idiot.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

i enjoyed it


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Stone cold beating on Fedor? Dana, you're an idiot.


well i mean forrest did put a beating on shogun

now saying that fedor and shogun are on two different levels......but if i had to bet on anyone id bet on couture...mostly because hes screwed me over time and time again


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Stone cold beating on Fedor? Dana, you're an idiot.


 At least he bothered to present a cogent argument to back up his point.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Where's the link to all of this?


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

jasvll said:


> At least he bothered to present a cogent argument to back up his point.


He said he was confident he would beat Fedor. Not much points backing that one up. Not that I disagree, personally I think in the cage Randy takes it, Ring Fedor. Randy's style just wouldnt carry over so well to the ring.


----------



## Brand X (Oct 15, 2006)

Seems to me that Dana thinks he is "bigger" than his fighters. Not a good thing for the UFC in the long run.I hope they realize it before it is destroy it.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Wise said:


> He said he was confident he would beat Fedor. Not much points backing that one up.


 Read it again. This time focus on what he says about the other fighter in the matchup.



> Not that I disagree, personally I think in the cage Randy takes it, Ring Fedor. Randy's style just wouldnt carry over so well to the ring.


 Idiot. j/k


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

It it is true, I for one am happy to see Randy go out on top. That's what he deserves. Unfortunately, I think there's too much cash involved and like many boxers, I believe he'll return and ultimately overstay his visit. If it's final, THANK YOU RANDY! You've done a lot for the sport and us fans.


----------



## famoussd (Nov 16, 2006)

*Good read man!! Thx

Sad to see Randy go but it's better to go out on top than on the bottom. 

I'm hoping for a UFC Heavyweight Grand Prix Tournament!!*


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

IhitU.uHITfloor said:


> Hey Admin why did you link my thread to this one. I had information contained in mine that was not included in the run ons in these other threads. That was lame.


I merged it because there is no need for 2 separate posts containing to the same topic.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I dont know all I see him say is that Fedor fought lesser competition in his last couple of fights. Nothing about style wise match up or skill levels. Although I am just skimming since Im at work so maybe you can point it out for me.


----------



## headxsmasher (Apr 23, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Stone cold beating on Fedor? Dana, you're an idiot.



don't be a nuthugger. while i agree dana is a little over confident you still have to kind of agree with him, He's the president of UCF not PRIDE it would be wrong of dana to not support his fighters.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

i dont understand why everyone is sayin that randy wouldnt have achance against fedor. People also said he wouldnt have a chance against sylvia or GG, and look what happened. I reallize that fedor is probly better than both of them but still.

And im not saying that fedor would be cake walk for couture, but i think he could win.

Randy is one of the best a planning his game, especially in his last two fights.

thats my opinion.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

famoussd said:


> *Good read man!! Thx
> 
> Sad to see Randy go but it's better to go out on top than on the bottom.
> 
> I'm hoping for a UFC Heavyweight Grand Prix Tournament!!*


That's exactly what i was just talking to a friend about. They can take this as a problem or an opportunity. I think a tournament would be killer. Have a UFC where all top 8 heavies fight each other. Get down to 4 and then 2 (obviously not all on the same night). That would be great!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

jasvll said:


> At least he bothered to present a cogent argument to back up his point.


Please explain to me how his argument was cogent at all? He suggests Randy would beat Fedor based on the fact he has upset other fighters. _Great_ argument. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

headxsmasher said:


> don't be a nuthugger. while i agree dana is a little over confident you still have to kind of agree with him, He's the president of UCF not PRIDE it would be wrong of dana to not support his fighters.


How do I have to agree with him? I think Fedor would whoop Randy. You can support your fighters without acting like a big baby because you couldn't secure a contract with the #1 HW in the world.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Please explain to me how his argument was cogent at all? He suggests Randy would beat Fedor based on the fact he has upset other fighters. _Great_ argument. :sarcastic12:


 Doesn't seem like it should need an explanation.


> ...the only challenge left out there for him was Fedor (Emelianenko) because everybody thinks that Fedor is the best. And Fedor has that mystique where people think he’s number one, which I don’t agree with. I think that Fedor is completely overrated – he’s fought Mark Coleman and Matt Lindland in the last year, with Mark Hunt being his only legitimate opponent - and I actually think that Randy Couture would have smashed Fedor.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> How do I have to agree with him? I think Fedor would whoop Randy. You can support your fighters without acting like a big baby because you couldn't secure a contract with the #1 HW in the world.


 Couldn't you support your fighter without calling those who don't idiots?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Doesn't seem like it should need an explanation.


Yet, Randy's only legitimate opponents in the last year are an injured Tim Sylvia and Gabriel Gonzaga, a complete wildcard in the UFC HW division.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Yet, Randy's only legitimate opponents in the last year are an injured Tim Sylvia and Gabriel Gonzaga, a complete wildcard in the UFC HW division.


 A valid rebuttal but it doesn't affect the cogency of the argument. Also, we're all still waiting for you to present your argument for why White is an idiot.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

jasvll said:


> A valid rebuttal but it doesn't affect the cogency of the argument. Also, we're all still waiting for you to present your argument for why White is an idiot.


The only way Dana's argument is persuasive is if you haven't watched Fedor fight before and think Randy Couture is unbeatable. Dana White's an idiot because of how he handled the entire Fedor situation. Calling people you're in negotiations with "Crazy Russians" isn't going to win you favor and make them lenient. 

Furthermore, he's an idiot for downplaying the most dominant HW fighter of all time, completely ignoring his track record and focusing on his last fight with Matt Lindland.

Additionally, he's an idiot because he thinks he can get away with shafting lower tier fighters with shoddy paychecks. How on earth is it legitimate for Chuck Liddell to walk away with 500 grand after being beaten by Keith Jardine whom in return received 14 grand? 

The fact he potentially let the biggest fight of all time go down the pooper because of a) his inability to come to terms and b) his greed, proves that he's an idiot.


----------



## vwjimmy (Mar 16, 2007)

They are both great fighters, and I think Randy would have a great shot at beating Fedor. But Fedor would win without a doubt :thumb02:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

famoussd said:


> *I'm hoping for a UFC Heavyweight Grand Prix Tournament!!*


That would rule! Starting from the quarter finals with Nogueira, Arlovski, Sylvia, Gonzaga, Filipovic (who would be back in shape after the nose job), Vera, Kongo and some eighth guy, I don't even care who.

Too bad it will most likely never happen.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Additionally, he's an idiot because he thinks he can get away with shafting lower tier fighters with shoddy paychecks. How on earth is it legitimate for Chuck Liddell to walk away with 500 grand after being beaten by Keith Jardine whom in return received 14 grand?


Different contracts, when kieth is done with his contract he can negotiate for more money and a better contract. 

by the way there is no 1# HW in MMA Fedor was the #1 of pride and Randy I guess you can say was the #1 of the ufc but since they did not fight in either organizations they will stay the #1 hw of their own orgs but not #1 over all.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

massage__dancer said:


> Different contracts, when kieth is done with his contract he can negotiate for more money and a better contract.
> 
> by the way there is no 1# HW in MMA Fedor was the #1 of pride and Randy I guess you can say was the #1 of the ufc but since they did not fight in either organizations they will stay the #1 hw of their own orgs but not #1 over all.


Personally, I think fighters should be signed for a basic salary, then additional purses should be placed on fights. The current model makes no real sense at all.

Aside from Tim Sylvia, Randy has not defeated anyone in the top 10 of MMA's HW division. Fedor has beaten Nog 2x, Cro Cop and Hunt. 3/10 of the best versus 1/10, I'd give Fedor the heads up on overall.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

What else is there left to say? 
http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/6OBRKPb3Y1bryh7qx


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> The only way Dana's argument is persuasive is if you haven't watched Fedor fight before and think Randy Couture is unbeatable.


 I didn't say it was persuasive. 

Also irrelevant is your attempt to categorize those who might be convinced by White's argument.



> Dana White's an idiot because of how he handled the entire Fedor situation. Calling people you're in negotiations with "Crazy Russians" isn't going to win you favor and make them lenient.


 Those 'Crazy Russians' called Zuffa manipulative liars.



> Furthermore, he's an idiot for downplaying the most dominant HW fighter of all time, completely ignoring his track record and focusing on his last fight with Matt Lindland.


 He focused on his last 3 fights and specified the time frame he was dealing with.



> Additionally, he's an idiot because he thinks he can get away with shafting lower tier fighters with shoddy paychecks. How on earth is it legitimate for Chuck Liddell to walk away with 500 grand after being beaten by Keith Jardine whom in return received 14 grand?


 Assuming White is the mastermind behind all contract negotiations, there's no indication that he can't get away with that and many indications that he can. :confused02:



> The fact he potentially let the biggest fight of all time go down the pooper because of a) his inability to come to terms and b) his greed, proves that he's an idiot.


 I find it funny that you don't feel you need to actually know the exact terms that the two parties couldn't agree on to find one party at fault over the other.


----------



## dipl0mat125 (Sep 26, 2007)

Randy doesnt want to waste his time with anybody not named Fedor. He is getting older (or he already is)and rather spend his engery on his other ventures if he cant fight the best. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

jasvll said:


> A valid rebuttal but it doesn't affect the *cogency* of the argument. Also, we're all still waiting for you to present your argument for why White is an idiot.





jasvll said:


> I didn't say it was persuasive.


Cogency = the quality of being logically valid or of persuasive relevance. So pardon me for your inconcise use of the terminology.



jasvll said:


> Also irrelevant is your attempt to categorize those who might be convinced by White's argument.


How is that irrelevant? You're saying his argument is valid, and I don't understand how.. Comparing what Randy has done to past opponents is irrelevant because he's never fought anyone as dominant as Emelianenko.



jasvll said:


> Those 'Crazy Russians' called Zuffa manipulative liars.


Find me the exact quote where Finkelstein and his associates calls Zuffa "manipulative liars", I beg you.



jasvll said:


> He focused on his last 3 fights and specified the time frame he was dealing with.


And how is that relevant at all? My earlier rebuttal of this point still holds up. At least the people Fedor has defeated in the last 2 fights were at 100% health and top 10 ranked (in their respective divisions), unlike Randy. 



jasvll said:


> Assuming White is the mastermind behind all contract negotiations, there's no indication that he can't get away with that and many indications that he can. :confused02:


White is the recruiter for the UFC, he has been the one pursuing fighters, hell look at his video signing Wanderlei for reference. The entire model of pay for the UFC is sketchier than a Jack Kirby's career.



jasvll said:


> I find it funny that you don't feel you need to actually know the exact terms that the two parties couldn't agree on to find one party at fault over the other.


Almost everyone knows exactly where the disagreements lay in the Fedor acquisition process. Dana's not entirely to blame for what happened, but being immature and insulting the people you are negotiating is not good for business. 

The fact the star of the HW division walked out on the UFC management speaks volumes about how things are being run.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Couldn't you support your fighter without calling those who don't idiots?


If you honestly think that Dana would be talking the same way about Fedor if he had signed, you're off your rocker. Dana only talks smack when he doesn't get what he wants. How can you defend him?


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Cogency = the quality of being logical valid or of persuasive relevance. So pardon me for your inconcise use of the terminology.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET A COURTROOM YOU TWO!!!!!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I Object Your Honor!


----------



## dipl0mat125 (Sep 26, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> If you honestly think that Dana would be talking the same way about Fedor if he had signed, you're off your rocker. Dana only talks smack when he doesn't get what he wants. How can you defend him?


FYI I live and work in Vegas and the building next to mines happens to be the Xyience offices. This guy I know who is a higher up there and knows Dana personally told me that Dana is very pissed over the whole Randy situation and feels very disrespected. Don't know how true that statement is, but I wouldn't blame him if it is. 

Fedor>all is right, if Fedor came to the UFC he would be Dana's new best friend and most likely the new face of the UFC especially with the back to back Chuck losses.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

dipl0mat125 said:


> FYI I live and work in Vegas and the building next to mines happens to be the Xyience offices. This guy I know who is a higher up there and knows Dana personally told me that Dana is very pissed over the whole Randy situation and feels very disrespected. Don't know how true that statement is, but I wouldn't blame him if it is.
> 
> Fedor>all is right, if Fedor came to the UFC he would be Dana's new best friend and most likely the new face of the UFC especially with the back to back Chuck losses.


I'm honestly not surprised Dana is pissed. Randy is a close friend of Dana's and the way he resigned was very cold and detached. I think and hope that things can be resolved though.


----------



## madroxcide (Apr 22, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> The fact the star of the HW division walked out on the UFC management speaks volumes about how things are being run.


I agree with a lot of what you say fed>all but i wanted to quote that because that is a very strong statement and a very good point that needs to be repeated but yah you are correct on the way Dana was talking about Fedor downlplaying because he couldn't get what he wanted and all that so you have made some great points and i agree completely i mean to prove that fact Dana was praising fedor it seemed over the past couple of months and now he is saying eh he isn't all that great anyways? i mean come on.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

I seem to have upset fedor-all...what a surprise with a name like that I cant imagine it.
Hey fedor-all, your answer is NO, I have an opinion, do try to live with it ok?
dont worry be happy!
M1 is waiting on you, they need a few good fedor fans, have fun, enjoy it.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Wise said:


> I Object Your Honor!


Rabble Rabble Rabble Rabble Rabble!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

teachbug said:


> I seem to have upset fedor-all...what a surprise with a name like that I cant imagine it.
> Hey fedor-all, your answer is NO, I have an opinion, do try to live with it ok?
> dont worry be happy!
> M1 is waiting on you, they need a few good fedor fans, have fun, enjoy it.


I said "please", don't make me beg.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Randy Couture is probably the best fighter who ever lived as of right now. It is all Fedor's fault and not Dana's he did all he could to get Fedor.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> Randy Couture is probably the best fighter who ever lived as of right now. It is all Fedor's fault and not Dana's he did all he could to get Fedor.


*facepalms*


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Cogency = the quality of being logically valid or of persuasive relevance. So pardon me for your inconcise use of the terminology.


 Feel free to keep the common use definitions out of this. 

But if it makes you feel better, I'll take the term out altogether, and the point stands up just fine in chronological context:


Me said:


> At least he bothered to present a cogent argument to back up his point.


 



> How is that irrelevant? You're saying his argument is valid, and I don't understand how..


 Exactly. Your lack of understanding has nothing to do with those who might understand/agree with it, so why attempt to categorize them?



> Comparing what Randy has done to past opponents is irrelevant because he's never fought anyone as dominant as Emelianenko.


 That would make it less relevant, hardly irrelevant.




> Find me the exact quote where Finkelstein and his associates calls Zuffa "manipulative liars", I beg you.


 It was a paraphrase, which is why I didn't use quotes, but here's where Fedor's management makes the claim that requires lies on Zuffa's part and certainly wouldn't 'win [them] favor [or] make [Zuffa] lenient':


> According to the M-1 office, Finkelstein and UFC negotiated terms of a contract that would allow the PRIDE Heavyweight champion to fight in the Octagon. M-1 claims that the negotiations were a success and that the parties agreed to what the terms of the UFC contract would be. However, M-1 claims that when UFC sent the contract to their office, the terms of the deal were ‘absolutely different’ than what had been negotiated and that management did not agree on what was stated in the contract. This is why, according to M-1, Fedor has not signed a contract with UFC.


Sprawl 'n Brawl: The latest on Fedor and the UFC



> And how is that relevant at all? My earlier rebuttal of this point still holds up.


 You made inaccurate claims about White's comments. I found it important to clarify. 





> At least the people Fedor has defeated in the last 2 fights were at 100% health and top 10 ranked (in their respective divisions), unlike Randy.


 You don't know that they were at 100% health. You're also pretending Linland's middleweight ranking has relevance at heavyweight. Also, the rankings I'm looking at have Gonzaga at #5 and Sylvia at #6. I can't find Hunt anywhere. :dunno: 
MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More






> White is the recruiter for the UFC, he has been the one pursuing fighters, hell look at his video signing Wanderlei for reference. The entire model of pay for the UFC is sketchier than a Jack Kirby's career.


 How does that prove he can't 'get away' with what he's 'gotten away' with? :confused02: 

Besides, a marketing video of Silva and White signing a *completed* contract isn't evidence that White drew up the terms.





> Almost everyone knows exactly where the disagreements lay in the Fedor acquisition process.


 No, almost everyone knows general sticking points and claims made by one vested party toward the other. Only a handful of people know the exact terms and what went wrong, and there's a strong chance that none of them post here.



> Dana's not entirely to blame for what happened, but being immature and insulting the people you are negotiating is not good for business.


 Neither is claiming the party that you're negotiating with is dishonest.





> The fact the star of the HW division walked out on the UFC management speaks volumes about how things are being run.


 That's quite an assumption, considering that star retired once already and is physically near the end of his career. Let's also consider that that star has recently found a stronger revenue stream that is much easier on his aging body. Let's also consider that his only complaint about management is how certain start fighters are overpaid relative to himself. It's especially ironic that you would use Couture's complaint about how some fighters are overpaid to prove that giving in to all of Emeliananko's demands would be a better way to run things. 




> If you honestly think that Dana would be talking the same way about Fedor if he had signed, you're off your rocker.


 I never suggested that. 


> Dana only talks smack when he doesn't get what he wants.


 Tell that to Ortiz.



> How can you defend him?


 Defending him against an obviously false claim isn't as hard as you seem to think. If he was an idiot, he would have been gone several years ago or the UFC wouldn't be around for us to have this discussion.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Couture: "It's not a retirement"*

http://www.thefightnetwork.com/news_detail.php?nid=5096


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

jasv.. just shut your annoying little yapper and present your opinion in an honest way instead of going cloaks and daggers and trying to break down someone else's.. youre more annoying to read than the diary of a 12 year old adolescent girl for Christ's sake..


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks for the link bro cheers +rep


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Dana White is a F'ing idiot.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

Seems like Dana might be wrong about the friendship deal.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Feel free to keep the common use definitions out of this.
> 
> But if it makes you feel better, I'll take the term out altogether, and the point stands up just fine in chronological context:


I call mistakes as I see them, if you're going to use a word you obviously don't understand the meaning of, I will call you for it. Don't get upset though friend. 



jasvll said:


> Exactly. Your lack of understanding has nothing to do with those who might understand/agree with it, so why attempt to categorize them?


I understand the situation, I just can't believe that you're defending Dana and the UFC.




jasvll said:


> It was a paraphrase, which is why I didn't use quotes, but here's where Fedor's management makes the claim that requires lies on Zuffa's part and certainly wouldn't 'win [them] favor [or] make [Zuffa] lenient':
> 
> Sprawl 'n Brawl: The latest on Fedor and the UFC


Thanks for proving my point, paraphrasing in support of your argument. Finkelstein and associates didn't directly call Dana and the UFC ignorant, Dana however on camera did call them "Crazy Russians".



jasvll said:


> You made inaccurate claims about White's comments. I found it important to clarify.


What is so inaccurate about what I've said? You haven't clarified anything beyond my point that Dana is a whiny businessman that trash talks when he doesn't get his way. 



jasvll said:


> You don't know that they were at 100% health. You're also pretending Linland's middleweight ranking has relevance at heavyweight. Also, the rankings I'm looking at have Gonzaga at #5 and Sylvia at #6. I can't find Hunt anywhere. :dunno:


Like Forrest Griffin says "If you're at 100% health, you're not training hard enough". There may have been minor injuries in those fights, but neither Lindland or Hunt reported injuries prior to and after their fights (as would have been posted on a reliable MMA site). However, Fedor himself had a broken toe against Hunt.

Also, Mark Hunt was in the top 10 rankings prior to the purchase of Pride by Zuffa:

Ultimate Fighter Forum / Mma Weekly Rankings



jasvll said:


> Besides, a marketing video of Silva and White signing a *completed* contract isn't evidence that White drew up the terms.


Who do you think meets with the fighters and negotiates jasvll? It's obviously Dana that has the final say. Dana expected Fedor to sign because he automatically writes off the competition, he didn't think Finkelstein and Fedor would hold their ground and now he's paying the price. 



jasvll said:


> No, almost everyone knows general sticking points and claims made by one vested party toward the other. Only a handful of people know the exact terms and what went wrong, and there's a strong chance that none of them post here.


LOL, so Dana divulging those reasons to the press conference after UFC 75/76 and Finkelstein revealing the exact same thing in interviews isn't publicly known? Whoops, I guess I'm a UFC informant then! 



jasvll said:


> That's quite an assumption, considering that star retired once already and is physically near the end of his career. Let's also consider that that star has recently found a stronger revenue stream that is much easier on his aging body. Let's also consider that his only complaint about management is how certain start fighters are overpaid relative to himself. It's especially ironic that you would use Couture's complaint about how some fighters are overpaid to prove that giving in to all of Emeliananko's demands would be a better way to run things.


Resigning is entirely different from retiring bud. 

After his last two fights Randy has been quoted as saying "It's not about the belt to me, but about being able to compete". The fact Randy is leaving is because of deceit, and Fedor isn't signing because of national pride and the UFC's unflexible demeanor. Those two reasons are far more important to both those athletes than money, if you think otherwise you're a fool. :confused03: 



jasvll said:


> Tell that to Ortiz.


Irrelevant.



jasvll said:


> Defending him against an obviously false claim isn't as hard as you seem to think. If he was an idiot, he would have been gone several years ago or the UFC wouldn't be around for us to have this discussion.


Obviously Dana has done some good for the UFC, but this whole Fedor and Randy fiasco proves that not everyone has to put up with his "there is no competition, so you better sign with us" attitude.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wow, so this is a BIG hint that Randy will be signing with M-1 to fight Fedor.

amazing


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I wonder if Fedor/Randy will be contested on a boat as well?


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

When I read the last quote in that article I picture Randy Couture standing up in front of Dana White, Pulling his pants down and then dick slapping Dana Senseless. Total Ownage. Will be complete ownage when Randy fights Fedor somewhere else ahahahahaha.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

This should be an eye opener for White, but something tells me that it won't be. I can't believe that in the same week he lost Fedor and Randy.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> wow, so this is a BIG hint that Randy will be signing with M-1 to fight Fedor.
> 
> amazing


Randy is still under contract with the UFC.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

*Why is Randy so Pissed?*

I was under the impression that Randy left the UFC because he felt that Fedor was the only challenge he had left. And I understood that, but I have read some other things saying that he felt disrespected by the UFC. In what way has the UFC been disrespecting him? I mean, he got an automatic title shot after a year-long retirement and is payed pretty well.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

Dana has only lost Randy, (and even still it's just a resignation) you cannot lose something you never had that being Fedor it's a shame he couldn't acquire him but hey thats the way she goes and the ship has sailed at least we can still turn on the t.v and watch MMA


----------



## madroxcide (Apr 22, 2007)

Couture hit the nail on the head here 

"He doesn't respect anybody unless he controls them," said Couture. "Disrespecting my agent Matt is insulting to me because it says I'm not intelligent enough to make a decision on my own or surround myself with quality people. It's all about respect, something they've never given me or anyone representing me."

Its so messed up and hate to see him leave the ufc i hope we find out if he will be fighting anywhere else that would be really nice at least


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Long story short, he was told by Lorenzo that he is the second highest paid fighter (to Chuck Liddell). That was a lie and numerous guys where making more money than him. He felt the pay and mostly the lie was disrespectful.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

We will never know completely all the reasons behind his resignation and to save any conflicting reports we should just put it to rest that the ufc management and randy did not meet eye to eye on certain things and he decided to push through with his acting "career". We do know that the money was an issue as well as Dana's comments and actions toward Randy's agent/s


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

*awaits jasvll's obligatory defense of Dana*


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

"He doesn't respect anybody unless he controls them," said Couture. "Disrespecting my agent Matt is insulting to me because it says I'm not intelligent enough to make a decision on my own or surround myself with quality people. It's all about respect, something they've never given me or anyone representing me."

I've been a fan of what Dana has done for this sport for a long time, but it sounds to me like Dana has gotten too big for his britches. Randy is a stand up guy, he's not making this shit up. Dana needs to be taken down a peg or two.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I wonder if the firing or demoting of Dana White is inevitable....

do the Fertitas bros. have the authority to do it?


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Josh3239 said:


> Randy is still under contract with the UFC.


Says Dana... Dana also told us he owned Fedor's contract a few months back. Randy has been careful with his contracts in the past, maybe he knows something we don't.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Curly said:


> Says Dana... Dana also told us he owned Fedor's contract a few months back. Randy has been careful with his contracts in the past, maybe he knows something we don't.


I was under the impression Randy's contract expires in 9 months.


----------



## oxpaulo (Jul 14, 2007)

*Randy Couture Tells All on Sportscenter- Here's the Video*

Here it is guys, Dana's comments at the end make him look really bad.

Couture on Sportscenter


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> I wonder if the firing or demoting of Dana White is inevitable....
> 
> do the Fertitas bros. have the authority to do it?


I would be interested to know the details of this myself. I know Dana is a part owner... I don't know what holdings he has or the percentages of ownership each party carries. The Fertita boys are sons of a mobster, hell they could just get him whacked.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> jasv.. just shut your annoying little yapper and present your opinion in an honest way instead of going cloaks and daggers and trying to break down someone else's.. youre more annoying to read than the diary of a 12 year old adolescent girl for Christ's sake..


Agreed.

He/she always has to over do it in every post.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

awesome fuckn News, i hate Dana White

Apparently there is beef between him and Dana White, of course, has to be that blood sucking, monopolizing, controlling bastard! he always reminded me of the 
RL Lex Luthor. He can look friendly and even human at times but he is def. one deceiving mother fucker


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I was under the impression Randy's contract expires in 9 months.


I read in another thread that this may not be true. I also read in another forum that Randy might be free to fight as he has only signed one fight deals and Dana is just throwing out smoke signals so as to prep for any litigation that may follow. :confused03: At this point nobody has a clue what contract Randy may or may not have with Dana. I don't trust a thing that Dana says.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks man, i'll go watch it now...


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Straight from the cat's mouth, repped.


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

Good find :thumb02:


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

man.. for a while now, i've been hoping it was all some weird joke... but i guess The Captains gone for real... dang...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

nice find. but soooooo depressing


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

very good find indeed.... repped it's sad to see him walk away but hey not my life and he needs to do what he thinks is right for him best of luck randy


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

Deep down I have always felt that Dana and his partners were crooked but never felt it was right for me to say my opinion on this. Now my feelings are right. Dana is a moron for doing this to a legend. I see the UFC going down hill in years to come.


----------



## oxpaulo (Jul 14, 2007)

LittleJoe said:


> Deep down I have always felt that Dana and his partners were crooked but never felt it was right for me to say my opinion on this. Now my feelings are right. Dana is a moron for doing this to a legend. I see the UFC going down hill in years to come.


I agree Dana saying he bitch slapped Randy's agent, what are we 12-years old, give me a break.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

theres nothing thats points out dana is "crooked" he may be an asshole to alot of people but crooked? really?!? come now thats a lil too much


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I just cant believe this is happening to such a great man, you think if this sort of thing weree to happen it would be someone a little less renowned.

In the end, Why would you lie to Randy Couture, The man doesn't have any evil in his soul.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's something that I've noticed. Fedor doesn't sign with UFC and people are saying that he's afraid to fight with top competition. Randy leaves UFC, and a lot of the same people are praising him for not bending over for White.


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> I was under the impression that Randy left the UFC because he felt that Fedor was the only challenge he had left. And I understood that, but I have read some other things saying that he felt disrespected by the UFC.


Randy took the high road to start.

Then Dana comes out with BullSh*t statesments about their friendship. Then Dana lashes out at Randy's Manager. And I am sure some stuff was said in the background.

Randy broke down and started saying what he really felt.

Good for him.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

good post, thanks


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Bitchslapped? Good god, Dana White is not a business man, he's a 4th grade schoolyard douchebag.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Curly said:


> I read in another thread that this may not be true. I also read in another forum that Randy might be free to fight as he has only signed one fight deals and Dana is just throwing out smoke signals so as to prep for any litigation that may follow. :confused03: At this point nobody has a clue what contract Randy may or may not have with Dana. I don't trust a thing that Dana says.


Very true bro.:thumb02:


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

BHShaman said:


> Randy broke down and started saying what he really felt.
> 
> Good for him.


 yeah i can see the UFC managment taking advantage of his good nature. Like someone said in the earlier post, im sure theres more Bull shit going on behind the scenes. We'll probably never know the whole story. Im sure it was more than the one lie or whatever it was.


----------



## oxpaulo (Jul 14, 2007)

sworddemon said:


> Bitchslapped? Good god, Dana White is not a business man, he's a 4th grade schoolyard douchebag.


Exactly my thoughts, this is probably a guy who was picked on in school and now that he has some power he feels the need to bully.


----------



## ToekeR (Sep 30, 2007)

*well*

he is pissed that he cannot fight fedor one which i think fedor wants no part of randy, second he sees guys like chuck liddell get 500 grand for loosing to jardine when randy only got like 250 grand for beating gonzaga but when randy signed his contract he was happy with it, so u cannot be mad that other fighters are making more than you thats BS there is still some untold things in this whole thing.

long story short its called GREED and i love randy buy you cannot complain about how much u make when you are the one who signed the contract


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

Even if Randy is under contract with the UFC there are many legal avenues and precedence that would allow him to fight with other organizations. It has happened in all other major sports. His only downfall is if there is anything in his contract specifically mentioning exclusive rights. And even then... The word retirement is huge. He can retire and come out of retirement with another organization. It has happened before with hockey. From everything I've heard today from Randy it seems like he has plans of moving on to other things


----------



## ToekeR (Sep 30, 2007)

*guys*

everyone needs to realize hes 44 yrs old i highly doubt he is going to fight again unless its for a ton of money, randy is making movies now which is probably a bigger payout and he doesnt have to do all the crazy training, i dont see him fighting again. hes not gonna go sign with m-1 just to fight fedor.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The bitchslap comment and Randy's somewhat classy way of handling this is making white look bad. 
http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-videos-downloads/25077-couture-espn.html#post363285


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

To be honest I dont think it has anything to do with wanting to fight Fedor, I think he will go fight him in M-1 but I think it is more to do with the fact that Randy has never received the respect of being the #1 guy, he played second fidell to Chuck for years as a light heavyweight and then when he pulls a Rocky last year he still is not considered the # 1 heavyweight despite the fact Randy has beat Sylvia and Gonzaga and Fedor has beaten nobody but some F*** middleweight, but despute this Randy is considered what the #3?!?!, Randy just wants to prove for once that he is #1 and as far as $$$ well this is the closest to Rocky were gonna get, American hero comes out of retirement to fight unsoppable Russian monster, he'll it practically is the real life Rocky 4.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

Some people cannot handle Reality ozz, luckily it isn't me or thee.


----------



## ptownsnwbrdr (Oct 15, 2006)

It makes you wonder about the complaints of other fighters, most notebly Tito...


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

^ Frank Shamrock, Koscheck, Vera, etc.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

*Dana White on Randy Couture*

I was just listening to the Tj Desantis pod cast that sherdog puts out; there was some pretty interesting insight into this Dana vs. Couture thing.

Josh Gross spoke with Randy via phone yesterday, sounds like Randy got stiffed by Dana on some bonus money that he was promised. He got a bonus after the Tim Sylvia fight, and he was promised another bonus after he stopped Gonzoga... But Dana wouldn't give it to him. 

Randy also indicated that he is going to do "everything in his power" to make the fight with Fedor happen. He said that the UFC can't do it so he's going to self promote and see if he can make it happen on his own.

When asked about the contractual obligation with the UFC Randy insisted that he is bound for only 9 months. 
Randy has had contractual issues with the UFC from the very beginning, he has a contract that he was very instrumental in drawing up. Randy is a smart guy so I trust that he is aware of its limitations. This may very well end up in court but if I were a betting man I would believe Randy over Dana. 
The thing about Dana screwing him out of his bonus he was promised is maybe the straw that broke the camels back. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Sounds like Dana and friends to me:dunno:


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Dana is a retard for not keeping randy happy and getting fedor. Missing out on fedor vs randy fight would bring in big bux.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I wonder what superfight he's planning if he can let this slip away. It certainly shouldn't be Silva/Liddell.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Dana failing to pay Randy the promised bonus is so lame-- Dana has proven to be a brilliant promoter of the UFC, why would he risk pissing off his poster-boy heavy weight champion over a bonus? I don't dispute what Randy says but I am puzzled by Dana's motivations. I have to agree with Randy that it's a respect issue. :confused02:


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Randy is hinting how Pride fighters coming over (Cro Cop, Shogun, etc.etc.) getting paid way more than him, but loosing and not being the champion.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

It's shocking the money these guys are getting when the profit margains must be huge, & to think that the PRIDE guys are coming in and getting paid a mint is, as Randy say's, an insult.

That bitch slapped comment really does show Dana's mentality.


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG DANA IS CROOKED? NO WAY (alot of sarcasm)


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow.. Tito was right! Damn..


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Good link, they definitely made Dana White out to be an idiot by reading that quote on Sportscenter.


----------



## PotStar (Oct 13, 2007)

First of all dudes, Just registerd and I totally dig the site. :thumb02: 

I just read this on:

White's reaction could determine MMA's future - MMA/Boxing - Yahoo! Sports

I believe there are always 2 sides to a story. However, reading that Dana refused to give Couture his promised bonus all boils down to greed.The dollar($) sighn is a very powerfull weapon. Who knows, we will prolly never know what the true agreement was. But, UFC is growing rapidly and more talented athletes are born everyday. But, so much money is thrown into Mixed Martial Arts, and I think the fighters should have a respected amount of money. However, I really think the sponcers give them a huge chunck on money as well. I mean hell, there modern day warriors, gladiators to me. I respect Couture alot, but people one day or another will retire. Age plays a big role in this. Only time will tell what his next move will be.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

People are giving too much credit to Couture. People keep saying its a money issue to Dana, who's the one on leave shooting a lead role in a crappy Holywood movie? If the man was serious about the sport anymore the man would be training. Talk about an easy buck. 

I think the UFC rakes in plenty of money that they wouldn't skimp on their fighters, and I do believe that Couture was probably the second highest paid fighter, second to Liddell. I don't know who else would be getting paid more at the moment, and I don't know why one would lie about it. Couture was probably fishing around, or told some bunk story from others, and he probably fell head first into it and ran with his first emotion. 

It's a lame way to go out I think. I always enjoyed Couture, and I was hoping he would find an official commentator seat, now I don't know that I'll support his acting career. The Scorpion King series seems to kill some good athletes. All I can hope for is some miraculous way of the Couture/Fedor fight to still happen. Would've been one hell of a fight.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

I think Couture is just being a bitch. He didnt get the fight he wanted, although there are still a lot of other fighters to be a good match up, so that's disrespecting the whole heavyweight division. Dana's 'other' friend is getting paid more; jealousy? Like stated above, Couture could've milked out more before he signed the contract. Do you really think the UFC would turn down much from that man? 

And to say he didn't get his due respect? The man has been plastered all over the place. He's easily one of UFC's posterboys. It just comes down to the fact, it's a lot easier to make money in crappy Holywood films than to train for months on end for a fight. He's getting old, he had his feelings hurt, he ran with emotions and took the easy way out. Really kind of lame for such a great athlete.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Coutre needs to realize he got that ass whipped by Liddell 2 times....so why should he get more money than him? I dont care if Liddell loses 5 times in a row he still whipped Randys ass bak to back in convincing fashion. So Randy until you stop crying and can beat a LHW then be quiet honor your contract and beat Nogueira and whoever else....let the flaming begin but thats just what i think about it


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> I was under the impression that Randy left the UFC because he felt that Fedor was the only challenge he had left. And I understood that, but I have read some other things saying that he felt disrespected by the UFC. In what way has the UFC been disrespecting him? I mean, he got an automatic title shot after a year-long retirement and is payed pretty well.



the only challenge he had left? i hope you didnt understand that. beating gonzaga and sylvia is nothing. he had many challenges left. Fedor, NOG, Barnett, Hunt, AA, even CC.

i think you mis understood him. he said being 44, his last wish was to face the best fighter in the world.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I doubt there is as much drama as many think. Randy is in Africa filming a movie. That's not a bad gig. Randy was lured out of retirement by the opportunity to fight the big guns from Pride. Cro Cop stubs his dewey and then Fedor signs with M-1. Obviously rolling out of bed in the morning to train to fight Nog or whoever he would have fought isn't as appealing as being the lead role in a movie. The acting probably pays better too.

The comments by Dana and Randy have all been rebuttles from what they have heard second or third hand. Not directly from each other.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Did anyone else notice that there seemed to be a bunch of chicks giggling in the background when Randy was speaking? At least he seems to have a good time in South Africa...:thumb02:

The best part though was that they couldn't write or say the word "bitch".:laugh:


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

geoff0011 said:


> People are giving too much credit to Couture. People keep saying its a money issue to Dana, who's the one on leave shooting a lead role in a crappy Holywood movie? If the man was serious about the sport anymore the man would be training. Talk about an easy buck.


Perhaps, you're not giving him enough. If Randy has a chance to be in a movie and make more than what he would for a fight I think he's adult enough to make that decision. Also, it's not like he's abandoned training he shooting a movie on his off time, he wasn't scheduled to fight until Feb. anyways.



> I think the UFC rakes in plenty of money that they wouldn't skimp on their fighters, and I do believe that Couture was probably the second highest paid fighter, second to Liddell. I don't know who else would be getting paid more at the moment, and I don't know why one would lie about it. Couture was probably fishing around, or told some bunk story from others, and he probably fell head first into it and ran with his first emotion.


So you admit to not knowing any facts about it and are still so critical??


----------



## Morlow (Nov 27, 2006)

Dana White needs to take some classes on how to present yourself professionally, like maybe not cussing in every sentence.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Maybe the whole money thing was true, but still just something Randy used only to justify to himself the way he left.

I think the reason might have been just that he feels that he doesn't have many fights in him left, and he wants to fight Fedor more than anyone. Randy has been talking a lot about fighting Fedor for a while now, and then he resignes one day after the news that Fedor signed with M1...


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I like the way people are saying that Randy is right to bitch about how much he's getting paid. He signed a contract, if he wanted more money then he should have said so at the time.

But hey, gotta respect the guy, I mean why wait a few more fights for a shot at the top guy when you can go star in some crappy action movie right.

I have enormous respect for Randy as a fighter and an athlete but this decision has made me look at him in a new light. Such a shame.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

What I think is funny is that I actually beleive holding Randy to his contract may be the stuppidest thing you can possibly do. That almost a year to promote 1 fight. Randy also has big influence in the media so it wouldn't be to hard for him to gair air time or even in the news or sportcenter. 

That also gives american fans info about Fedor because it doesn't make sence Randy left to face "The best in the world" if the best in the world isn't in the UFC. Also, it gives people time to do theyre research on Fedor, and Randys name will make any organization bigger..even if its only 1 fight. And most importantly of all, the entire internet will have been waiting for soo long to see this fight that I doubt anyone would miss it.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

What was all that bitch slapping about? I mean, WTF, he is the president of the biggest fighting promotion up to date and he BITCH SLAPS some agent? If anything, he should have grounded and then pounded Randys' agent, not slapped like a little girl.. 

Jokes aside, I wonder why though. :dunno: 

Could this be a starting point to more and more fighters actually demanding what they think they deserve? Perhaps making reality of this 'fighters union' Tito's been talking about for some time now.

Well, I wish the best for Couture and his future, as I'm not totally sold on Danas' "my way or the highway"-attitude he tends to show at times. A fighters union could be good.


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

grnlt said:


> Coutre needs to realize he got that ass whipped by Liddell 2 times....so why should he get more money than him? I dont care if Liddell loses 5 times in a row he still whipped Randys ass bak to back in convincing fashion. So Randy until you stop crying and can beat a LHW then be quiet honor your contract and beat Nogueira and whoever else....let the flaming begin but thats just what i think about it


Shut the fuk up, your spewing shit you infantile retard.


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

Never did like Dana white. No one should take sides with Dan over Couture.


----------



## crispin1003 (Sep 13, 2007)

this aint bout fedor IMO its about $$$. randys agents/publcity went to his head. i think that his guy forrest only gettin 40k for beating shogun mighta had something to mdo with it but this is definatly a guy throwin his toys out the pram cos someone else might be ettin paid more. thats sports. look at rookies comin into the NFL and how much they payed. wont ever know but ive lost some respect for randy as a person from this cos he negotiated it and know wont honour it.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Well I certainly dont see any of these dream matches happening anymore. 

If Randy wants to chase Fedor I'd be right there cheering him on. A direct challenge is not going to be ignored by a Russian.

About this bonus he didnt receive, it doesnt make sense why Dana wouldnt pay him not like hes hard up for $$$.



geoff0011 said:


> I don't know who else would be getting paid more


Filipovic, Silva Ortiz, Rua, Hughes and maybe, maybe! GSP all make just as much if not more than Randy and hes the HW Champion. Besides, Dana offered Fedor 2 million $$$ PER fight, thats some serious cheddar, way more than Liddell. That would be a slap in anyone of our faces had it been us.


----------



## crispin1003 (Sep 13, 2007)

why cos couture said something. look how he resigned the disrespect is comin from randys side. hes playin the media like a treat and yoiu guys have bought it. hook line sinker


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

*A contract is a contract!*

Yeah seriously.... Randy negotiated a contracted and now is like "Wait, I take it back.... I want more!"

Anyway, his contract is fine. Dana gave him a good deal!

Imagine a scenario where Randy coming off the KO loss to Chuck and retirement, signs a 4 fight $250K contract with the UFC, but goes on to lose the Sylvia fight. Now Dana and the UFC are paying a 44 year old two loss in a row Randy $250K when everyone on the net and Sherdog is like "He's washed up....why is he fighting in the UFC!?!?!?!?" At the time I think the only fighters making any more where Matt Hughes a, Chuck and Tito.

Actually... I take it back. Don't imagine! How sucky is it for the UFC to Pay Cro Cop what they paid and meanwhile they have gotten two loses from up and comers. 

That is the reality of contracts and running a business. Dana HAS to live up to his contract and so does Randy. I think he has figured without fighting Fedor he will never be #1, and can only lose stature by fighting Nog, Barnett, Arlovski, etc. He made a business move to retire as champ and mark my words, you will never see Randy's gloves or shorts in the Octagon, or any other cage, ring, or pit because by the time he could fight Fedor in 9 months he'll be 45 years old and starring in species 5: The Reconning as General #2.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i think he will fight again cause hes determined to fight fedor


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

vushvush said:


> Yeah seriously.... Randy negotiated a contracted and now is like "Wait, I take it back.... I want more!"
> 
> Anyway, his contract is fine. Dana gave him a good deal!
> 
> ...


This is very true, when you sign a contract, its a poor move to all of a sudden say "oh this contract isn't good enough I want another or I am leaving". Randy knew what he was getting into and he agreed to the money payed. I know that money isn't the only issue with him leaving, but I still see it as a poor move on Randy's part.


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

He will not fight Fedor because he can't fight until his UFC contract is up, which is 9 months. By then he will be even older than he is now and won't want to risk ending on a loss.

It also doesn't make sense this was his ultimate goal. If he truely wanted to fight the #1 guy in the world he would've signed with Pride coming out of retirement and fought Fedor on Dec 29th 2006 instead of Mark Coleman. No, he chose to come back and fight Sylvia when there was just as little of a chance of Fedor coming to the UFC as there is now. 

Both of his arguments hold no merit so clearly there is something else going on.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

vushvush said:


> It also doesn't make sense this was his ultimate goal. If he truely wanted to fight the #1 guy in the world he would've signed with Pride coming out of retirement and fought Fedor on Dec 29th 2006 instead of Mark Coleman. No, he chose to come back and fight Sylvia when there was just as little of a chance of Fedor coming to the UFC as there is now.


Unless were missing something thats actually a good point.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Hold your horses.

The only thing we actually know, is what's being said all over media - Randy resigned. But that's pretty much it. None of us has any insight whatsoever regarding Randys contract or what was going on behind the curtains. So blaming one or the other is pretty much too early at this point. 

Let's wait and see what happens next instead of passing judgement based on what we see and hear in media.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Randy has said a few times why he quit. It's a combination of things from Fedor to disrepesct to his pay (which goes back to disrepect)


----------



## jobbernowl (Oct 15, 2006)

gotta love Dana's eloquent verbage


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

GMW said:


> Randy has said a few times why he quit. It's a combination of things from Fedor to disrepesct to his pay (which goes back to disrepect)


Yes, but regarding the contract we don't know anything except for what Randy and Dana has openly said in media. Not saying Randy's lieing but the truth is usually somewhere between what each of them is saying. Dana says they didn't lie to him, he says they did, Dana says he was the second best paid athlete in the UFC, Randy says he wasn't at all.

Knowing they make more money in bonuses and whatnot, we actually don't know the truth.

I trust Randy more than I trust Dana, I really do, but I also think there are pieces missing here in this story. And regarding a contract being a contract, we can't really know what was written in it.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> jasv.. just shut your annoying little yapper and present your opinion in an honest way instead of going cloaks and daggers and trying to break down someone else's.. youre more annoying to read than the diary of a 12 year old adolescent girl for Christ's sake..


 Have you ever considered not reading my posts? :dunno:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Have you ever considered not reading my posts? :dunno:


You take up a lot of space on the forums due to your slightly pathetic habit of dissecting other peoples posts line by line in an attempt to make them look stupid.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

Couture may feel bad that he is not being paid enough like others out there and he is right to feel so.

But i dont think Dana would be stupid enough to stop Couture's bonus. There are pages and pages of contract that clearly states what the fighter gets and what he doesn't get. If something is promised in the contract and not given, Couture would be in the court now and not resigning from the organization.


----------



## awf (Jan 2, 2007)

ONLY americans think randy could take out fedor..I wonder why..


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I WAS enjoying this thread. Maybe we should all move on to a different thread, or start another one on a related (but not identical) subject


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

> I call mistakes as I see them, if you're going to use a word you obviously don't understand the meaning of, I will call you for it. Don't get upset though friend.


 Not upset and not mistaken. 



Fedor>all said:


> I understand the situation, I just can't believe that you're defending Dana and the UFC.


 You said you didn't understand it. I took you at your word. 

Why wouldn't I defend them? They've brought UFC and American MMA to a point no one thought possible just a few years ago. Just because a decision might go against what I want as a fan, doesn't mean it goes against what's best for UFC. Only time will tell on that.



> Thanks for proving my point, paraphrasing in support of your argument. Finkelstein and associates didn't directly call Dana and the UFC ignorant, Dana however on camera did call them "Crazy Russians".


 Are you arguing that saying Zuffa isn't trustworthy wouldn't have a similar effect as White's comments?




> What is so inaccurate about what I've said?


 He didn't focus on Linland; he mentioned him. He didn't ignore Fedor's earlier wins in order to claim he was overrated. His recent inactivity was a reason as to why he felt he was overrated.



> Like Forrest Griffin says "If you're at 100% health, you're not training hard enough". There may have been minor injuries in those fights, but neither Lindland or Hunt reported injuries prior to and after their fights (as would have been posted on a reliable MMA site). However, Fedor himself had a broken toe against Hunt.





Tim Sylvia said:


> ...Randy beat me fair and square. Plain and simple. He was the better man that night. He beat me. So, I shouldn't have even brought it up.


 One-on-one with UFC's Tim Sylvia -- baltimoresun.com 

Sylvia himself acknowledged that the injury isn't the reason he lost. Besides, that's only one of the ranked fighters Couture just beat.




> Also, Mark Hunt was in the top 10 rankings prior to the purchase of Pride by Zuffa:
> 
> Ultimate Fighter Forum / Mma Weekly Rankings


 Do you find it at all interesting that Couture's last two opponents are ranked much higher than Hunt was?





> Who do you think meets with the fighters and negotiates jasvll? It's obviously Dana that has the final say.


 There's no question that White's involved, but as the President of the entire company, it's far more likely that he fulfills a more traditional presidential role. In other words, employees he trusts draw up the contracts and he approves them. His on-air job as hype-man isn't likely to be as true-to-life as some people believe.



> Dana expected Fedor to sign because he automatically writes off the competition, he didn't think Finkelstein and Fedor would hold their ground and now he's paying the price.


 That doesn't make it the wrong decision. Signing Emeliananko isn't and shouldn't be the primary goal of any MMA company. He's one fighter.




> LOL, so Dana divulging those reasons to the press conference after UFC 75/76 and Finkelstein revealing the exact same thing in interviews isn't publicly known? Whoops, I guess I'm a UFC informant then!


 I was thinking more along the lines of what I said, which is the specific terms of the contract. You're still talking about the general sticking points. Compromises on any of the specific terms could have offered a different result. More money may have resulted in less *****. Less money may have resulted in more *****. It's how negotiations work. None of us know the exact terms or why a compromise couldn't be reached. We only know the PR version.



> Resigning is entirely different from retiring bud.


 I didn't say Couture was retiring. I was stating the fact of his previous retirement as part of the overall picture of Randy Couture's current state. In other words, Couture leaving, yet again, likely 'speaks volumes' about Couture, more than it does how the UFC is being run overall. Again, his complaints about management weren't general, they were specific to himself.



> After his last two fights Randy has been quoted as saying "It's not about the belt to me, but about being able to compete".


 Exactly. The UFC is unable to provide him the competition he needs, so there's no reason for him to stay.



> The fact Randy is leaving is because of deceit, and Fedor isn't signing because of national pride and the UFC's unflexible demeanor. Those two reasons are far more important to both those athletes than money, if you think otherwise you're a fool. :confused03:


 There's that name-calling again. :dunno: 

I love how you think you understand what motivates these people you know nothing about (other than what you've been told, of course). Couture himself even claims that money was a factor in his decision. He didn't, however, claim that deceit was. He said that he wanted more money and that he was told he was making the second most out of any other UFC fighter, something he found out wasn't true. He gave no indication that the perceived deceit was an important factor. It was simply used as evidence that he was underpaid. He made it clear that the money he wasn't getting was a major factor, however.

And you ignored the fact I brought up that Couture specifically cites the high price UFC has been willing to pay to get the fighters from other organizations into the UFC has one of his complaints against management. In other words, bending to their demands is having a negative effect on fighter morale (to the point that it was a major factor in a champion walking away), which obviously isn't good for business. Couture even said he would refuse the Fedor fight if UFC didn't at least match his pay. See how complicated their business is?

As for Emeliananko and his management, a common negotiating tool is to use something you care less about to obtain something you care more about. In other words, it's quite possible that the ***** competitions were a tool to drive up the acquisition price. I know it's hard for some people to imagine Emeliananko as someone who wants to make money, but the fact that he and his management managed to get an American company (likely Mark Cuban owned) to buy out M-1, which wasn't doing so hot, as well as sign Emelinanko for *$10 million*, I'd say money is more of a factor than many are willing to admit.

Look, I get that everyone wanted Fedor in the UFC. I did, too, but I'm not going to call the president of that company an idiot for doing what he thinks his best for that company. If time proves it to be the case, then fine, but if the UFC gave Emeliananko everything he wanted and he pulled a Herring, Cro Cop, or Shogun, would the UFC have made the right decision? Even if Fedor came in and pulled a Fedor, would it still make sense for the company to break their business model for him? Would it make financial sense, considering how much it cost to get him there and how much it would cost to hype him up to inform the mainstream UFC fans to the point that they care? Even then, will Emeliananko be the first non-English speaking fighter to sell significant PPVs for UFC? 





> Irrelevant.


 Hardly. You made a claim about White, which I showed to be false.





> Obviously Dana has done some good for the UFC, but this whole Fedor and Randy fiasco proves that not everyone has to put up with his "there is no competition, so you better sign with us" attitude.


 That doesn't mean it's the wrong attitude right now. The moment it proves to be the wrong attitude (and Fedor or HBO may turn out to be that moment), the attitude will change. If it doesn't, then they'll be the idiots you're making them out to be. 

And for the record, I wouldn't assume White/UFC were idiots if they did land Emeliananko now or in the future.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> You take up a lot of space on the forums due to your slightly pathetic habit of dissecting other peoples posts line by line in an attempt to make them look stupid.


 What does that have to do with the question you weren't asked? :dunno:



swpthleg said:


> I WAS enjoying this thread. Maybe we should all move on to a different thread, or start another one on a related (but not identical) subject


 ...but then someone had to go and start calling people idiots and fools, right? 



Negative1 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> He/she always has to over do it in every post.


 That's just not true. It's 70%, tops.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Josh3239 said:


> Long story short, he was told by Lorenzo that he is the second highest paid fighter (to Chuck Liddell). That was a lie and numerous guys where making more money than him. He felt the pay and mostly the lie was disrespectful.



I wonder which fighters get paid more than Randy?


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

The only thing I heard come out of Randy's mouth on an interview was that he was really mad that he did not get a bonus he was promised by Dana.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Coq de Combat said:


> What was all that bitch slapping about? I mean, WTF, he is the president of the biggest fighting promotion up to date and he BITCH SLAPS some agent? If anything, he should have grounded and then pounded Randys' agent, not slapped like a little girl..
> 
> Jokes aside, I wonder why though. :dunno:
> 
> ...


A fighter Union could be good, but then the Union itself will become corrupt (like many now) and there will be droughts where fighters won't fight unless they have a contract negotiation, so there would be a strike and tons of other things that go on with companies and unions.

I think we need to hear the full story or atleast detailed descriptions from both sides. From what randy is mainly pointing out is that he did not get a bonus he was promised and he's mad that certain fighters are getting paid way more than them (my thinking, Pride fighters getting paid tons then loosing thier debutes or not living up to thier contract). Randy get's 250,000 a fight, that's on his contract. that's very good seeing his performance before retirement really wasn't that good. Then he get's an immediate title shot for the HW championship and is getting paid 250,000 off the back. If Randy was really pissed about getting paid 250,000, then he could negotiate with Dana and I'm sure he could've gotten more.

But by the looks of it, Randy wasn't paid a bonus and he wants to fight Fedor, who for some reason signed with a company that will do nothing to prove Fedor is still number 1 in the world.


(Oh by the way Combat, The first part about unions was directed more towards you. The rest is for everyone else


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor is sought after so badly that Couture quit over him. This just reaffirms my nuthuggery for Fedor and makes me respect Couture for wanting to fight the best and not settling for anything less.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

ashokjr said:


> There are pages and pages of contract that clearly states what the fighter gets and what he doesn't get. If something is promised in the contract and not given, Couture would be in the court now and not resigning from the organization.



That's not the way Dana and the UFC work. For example the entry level fighters may contract for a "4 and 4 fight". This means they get $4k for showing and an additional $4k for winning. In addition to this they get non contractual bonuses for Fight Of The Night, or for getting a stoppage, for following the UFC rules, for making appearances, etc. etc. This is the way the UFC controls its fighters. I'm not saying its right or wrong but it is the way they operate.

I think its been noted that Couture was getting $250k per fight; in addition to that he is "promised" (not in the written contract) extra bonuses for other stuff. He was promised a big bonus if he were to beat Big Tim, he beat big Tim and received that bonus. He was also promised a big bonus if he were to stop Gonzoga. He stopped Gonzoga yet never received that bonus Dana promised. 

You have to understand the UFC does not put all this stuff on paper. We always hear Dana say that he does not have to disclose what the fighters are making, that these guys are paid a lot more than the simple contracted amount, these are the things he is eluding to.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

i think if i were dana i'd get it straight or i'd start preparing for the beatdown of a lifetime.

WHY WOULD YOU F*** WITH RANDY!?!? WHY?!?


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

So according to White, because Fedor has only beaten Hunt, Coleman, and Lindland within the past year that Couture would "smash" him? LOL, way to totally dismiss his past accomplishments which have made him the most dominant fighter in the world. Wow, it's almost pathetic. White worked his ass off trying to get Fedor to sign, then when he can't, he writes him off as some overrated chump. That's just classic. Even Couture admits that Fedor is the only one out there worth fighting at the top, and who knows more about fighting? Dana or Couture? 

Fedor wouldn't let the UFC strong-arm him, and now White's let the best HW of our time slip away resulting in his #1 HW retiring. I love the impact this "overrated" fighter has made on the UFC, and he hasn't even fought in it.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

the UFC is spending a lot of time chasing outside talent and apparently not taking care of the home team. I understand the UFCs payout system for fighters, but no one should be making more than the HW Champ. Aside from trying to get fedor they don't need to put so much effort into getting some of the pride fighters. Fedor is a necessity to prove Randy is the #1 HW. but since that fight apparently is not going to happen then i agree with randy, he doesn't have anymore business with the UFC. who else in the UFC HW div. is gonna challenge him and have a chance at winning? 

sad to see him go, but glad he's not wasting his time. Also glad to see him leaving as the champ instead of being defeated and retiring.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

well, at least theres no personal animosity between dana and couture... that could have made things worse. 

still, i wonder whats up with fedor? if you think you're the best and the audience of your sport is split between you and another fighter, wouldn't you want to fight that guy and prove your point? why go to another organization where you are guaranteed never to fight the only other person vying for that title? and as a fighter, why wouldn't you do all that you could to get that title- especially since such a title has such massive repercussions on your contracts, earnings, endorsements, etc.?


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

in regard to jasvll's long post on this page... wow. you're my hero. i love someone who can analyze statements in such a precise fashion. i feel sorry for the guy you're arguing with. he can't possibly win.


----------



## Combat_HapKiDo (Jul 9, 2006)

No1Brawler said:


> Shut the fuk up, your spewing shit you infantile retard.


This type of comment is crap. If you can't respond to someone's viewpoint without an "ad hominem" (personal) attack, don't respond at all. It adds zero value to the discussion.


----------



## Combat_HapKiDo (Jul 9, 2006)

Couchwarrior said:


> Maybe the whole money thing was true, but still just something Randy used only to justify to himself the way he left.
> 
> I think the reason might have been just that he feels that he doesn't have many fights in him left, and he wants to fight Fedor more than anyone. Randy has been talking a lot about fighting Fedor for a while now, and then he resignes one day after the news that Fedor signed with M1...


I have to agree with Couchwarrior - Randy probably feels that he only has one or two fights left before he retires and he wants to fight someone that will cement his legacy as the top fighter in the hall of fame.

However, I agree with other posters such as ToekeR that Randy was the one that signed his contract for his level of pay and that if it was good enough for him then, it should be good enough now. You have to have integrity and honor your word even if in retrospect you think you got taken to the cleaners.

With that being said, I think that White can be an asshole to deal with and that there were probably other things that we will never be aware of that were said and done by UFC managment that raised Randy's ire and caused him to feel disrespected - that is probably the most important reason why Randy left.


----------



## madroxcide (Apr 22, 2007)

crispin1003 said:


> why cos couture said something. look how he resigned the disrespect is comin from randys side. hes playin the media like a treat and yoiu guys have bought it. hook line sinker


You could say the same about the management of the UFC as far as disrespect goes. I doubt it all boils down to money and i doubt it is all on the ufc management and Randy or whatever. I believe this is a lot of things and then well there is the last straw. I'm not trying to suck up to Randy or anything but really i used to like Dana but the more i hear about these crazy stories the more that i think he is a greedy liar.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Shanks said:


> the only challenge he had left? i hope you didnt understand that. beating gonzaga and sylvia is nothing. he had many challenges left. Fedor, NOG, Barnett, Hunt, AA, even CC.
> 
> i think you mis understood him. he said being 44, his last wish was to face the best fighter in the world.


I said I understood it, not that I agreed with it. Anyway, Barnett and Hunt aren't in the UFC, we don't know where AA is, and Cro Cop doesn't deserve to fight Randy any time soon. But I gotta agree with you that he still needs to fight Nog.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jasvll said:


> What does that have to do with the question you weren't asked? :dunno:


Well, it is difficult to not read your posts because their are a lot of them and they are usually rather long.

I'm surprised you don't get banned for trolling.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Well, it is difficult to not read your posts because their are a lot of them and they are usually rather long.


 So, you're suggesting that I need to change because others lack self-control? 

Speaking of post volume, despite my head start, it looks like you'll be passing me up soon. Looks like you've still got a ways to go on the rep, though. 



> I'm surprised you don't get banned for trolling.


 Apparently, they only ban for violations of the terms of service. Go figure.



> in regard to jasvll's long post on this page... wow. you're my hero. i love someone who can analyze statements in such a precise fashion. i feel sorry for the guy you're arguing with. he can't possibly win.


 That's very kind of you.


----------



## madroxcide (Apr 22, 2007)

UseOf_A_Weapon said:


> the UFC is spending a lot of time chasing outside talent and apparently not taking care of the home team.


I believe you hit the nail right on the head with that comment.

I can also understand a few other points that were made that Randy had a contract and is not honoring it. Randy has been with the UFC for a long long long time and the way he probably sees it and i don't blame him is he has been with the UFC for such a long time, and the UFC is signing these Pride guys for so much more money. I don't think its about greed or money in general i think in Randy's eyes that is disrespecting the guys that have been loyal to the UFC and help build it and fight in that organization already.


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

Now it is a moot point, but I do think Randy would have beaten Fedor. I could go into detail, but paper and reality are different things. And paper was Fedor's strength, sorry Pride ratings are only good for Pride. 

The main reason Randy would have won: He would have taken Fedor down; and unlike past fighters where Fedor could reverse it, Randy would have kept him down and Randy would have stayed on top. 

I think Fedor realizes it as well, and that's why he signed with another organization. And if not Randy, then someone else would have beaten Fedor.


----------



## POUNANI (Sep 17, 2007)

it was posted one the ufc website exactly what dana thinks about everything,

danas fault. the ufc didnt need fedor. the ufc needed randy. so they lost both of them,


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

madroxcide said:


> I don't think its about greed or money in general i think in Randy's eyes that is disrespecting the guys that have been loyal to the UFC and help build it and fight in that organization already.


So he spits his dummy because other people are getting paid more and it's not about greed? Hmmm.

Personally I think he just doesn't want to fight anymore. I would have lost no respect for him if he had said that but he made up these bullshit reasons about wanting Fedor and the contract he agreed with last year now being an insult.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jasvll said:


> So, you're suggesting that I need to change because others lack self-control?


I sugested you need to change? Please point out where.



jasvll said:


> Speaking of post volume, despite my head start, it looks like you'll be passing me up soon. Looks like you've still got a ways to go on the rep, though.


I don't suggest people ignore my posts.:thumb02: 



jasvll said:


> Apparently, they only ban for violations of the terms of service. Go figure.


"Disruption:

Posts that are meant to create confusion or sway the topic away from the intended Thread or conversation or news pertaining to a particular subject. Disruption can include but not limited to post-padding, off-topic posting, or posting of content that intended to demean other posters rather than discuss appropriate topics"

Ahem. I wonder if anyone would agree with me when I say your posts often fall into this category. My guess is a lot of people would.





See, doesn't make me look clever, just makes it look like I have too much time on my hands. Just like you:thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Look I've been saying it for a while and i've been called a ***** and girl and all sorts of other retarted shit. 

Dana has got to stop cursing. He is the President of a major sports org. and He curses more than a boy in middleschool. He also needs to stop calling fighters names (especially Tito) It's just makes the sport look like thugs when the president acts like Dana does.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I see both sides of this argument(JASV & F>ALL)

As a fan I am upset that Fedor isn't going to the UFC and I wish Dana would have just givin those "Crazy Russians" what they wanted so we can see him fight top competition again.

As a business man i understand Dana's stance on this, He can't just give in to what Fedor wants and compromise his business model for 1 fighter. That can open the floodgates for your other top guys to play hard-ball and down the road the UFC might lose alot of thier top fighters.

I am enjoying this debate because both posters (JASV and F>A) are some of the best debaters on this forum. Alotof this argument is based on speculation and i'm sure both parties are to blame for the deal not getting done.


----------



## madroxcide (Apr 22, 2007)

XitUp said:


> So he spits his dummy because other people are getting paid more and it's not about greed? Hmmm.
> Personally I think he just doesn't want to fight anymore. I would have lost no respect for him if he had said that but he made up these bullshit reasons about wanting Fedor and the contract he agreed with last year now being an insult.


So lets relate this to a regular job, lets say you join a company when its up and coming. You help that company along for many many years. You do everything you can for that company, then all of a sudden they start hiring people outside of that company that may have worked in the same business but not in that company and not done anything for that company yet and got payed the same amount of money or more than you, you would feel perfectly ok with that?

I believe everyone that has a job that posts on this forum could agree that situation would piss them off a hell of a lot.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Couture is making a very shrewd move, he knows he has only one or two top fights left in him and i imagine he will give a year tops out of the game before either taking a fight or REALLY retiring.


----------



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Joe Rogan Puts In His 2 Cents On Couture*

Source:Joe Rogan on Couture's Departure - MMAFightLine.com

I think Rogan really sincere here. I hope they can work things out too.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

wafb said:


> I wonder which fighters get paid more than Randy?


CroCop, I assume :confused02: 

I wonder if there's anybody else...


----------



## POUNANI (Sep 17, 2007)

^^ of course everyone wants to know what joe rogan has to say


----------



## Nobilis (Sep 8, 2007)

POUNANI said:


> ^^ of course everyone wants to know what joe rogan has to say


Yes it is important to have the view of a loud-mouth, big asshole wanna-be.


----------



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

You saw the post title...if you don't want to know what he has to say then you shouldn't have clicked on it. Some people are interested in any information regarding Randy's retirement.


----------



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nobilis said:


> loud-mouth, big asshole wanna-be.


I do agree with your assessment of the mans character though.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I sugested you need to change? Please point out where.


 You jumped in to support a poster that told me to '... shut your annoying little yapper and present your opinion in an honest way instead of going cloaks and daggers and trying to break down someone else's...' Sorry if I was wrong in thinking you agreed with him. Glad to see you don't want me to change. I can always use another fan.




> I don't suggest people ignore my posts.:thumb02:


 Good for you.



> "Disruption:
> 
> Posts that are meant to create confusion or sway the topic away from the intended Thread or conversation or news pertaining to a particular subject. Disruption can include but not limited to post-padding, off-topic posting, or posting of content that intended to demean other posters rather than discuss appropriate topics"


 You'll find that Fedor>All and I were having a lengthy on-topic discussion about the causes of Couture's UFC departure when a few posters *disrupted* our thread relevant discussion to make personal attacks on me. 



> Ahem. I wonder if anyone would agree with me when I say your posts often fall into this category. My guess is a lot of people would.


 That's possible, but so far, no mods have agreed with you since I've been posting here.




> See, doesn't make me look clever, just makes it look like I have too much time on my hands. Just like you:thumb02:


 Not sure why you're so concerned about looking clever or hiding how much free time you have, but okay.


----------



## Nobilis (Sep 8, 2007)

Nos5 said:


> You saw the post title...if you don't want to know what he has to say then you shouldn't have clicked on it. Some people are interested in any information regarding Randy's retirement.


It had nothing to do with the info...it had everything to do with the source. I just wanted to see if Rogan's ego would take over and pretend he is a bigger player in this whole thing than what reality says.

It seems as though he thinks so. Being able to comment on Rogan's idiocy is just as exiting as talking about Fedor, for me anyway. Anytime I can punk his ass I will.


Nos5 said:


> I do agree with your assessment of the mans character though.


See you came and read it to, with the same opinion. :thumb02:


----------



## Sandman (Sep 9, 2007)

People have been talking shit on Tito and here you go, Dana is an asshole.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jasvll said:


> You jumped in to support a poster that told me to '... shut your annoying little yapper and present your opinion in an honest way instead of going cloaks and daggers and trying to break down someone else's...' Sorry if I was wrong in thinking you agreed with him. Glad to see you don't want me to change. I can always use another fan.


I never said I was agreeing with him, I was just pointing out that it is difficult for people to ignore your posts and giving my reasons why. So don't jump to conclusions like that love.



jasvll said:


> Good for you.


No problem, just showing why your point about my post count was irrelevant.



jasvll said:


> You'll find that Fedor>All and I were having a lengthy on-topic discussion about the causes of Couture's UFC departure when a few posters *disrupted* our thread relevant discussion to make personal attacks on me..


Did I say you wre off topic in this thread before some posters came in and made personal attacks on you? I think I did not. I am talking about your posts in general.



jasvll said:


> That's possible, but so far, no mods have agreed with you since I've been posting here.


I do recall Damone telling you to drop one of your trademark debates with someone before.




jasvll said:


> Not sure why you're so concerned about looking clever or hiding how much free time you have, but okay.


I'm just gonna go right ahead conclude you didn't understand that last point based on your response lol:confused02: 


Damn, I can see why you like doing this so much.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

madroxcide said:


> You could say the same about the management of the UFC as far as disrespect goes. I doubt it all boils down to money and i doubt it is all on the ufc management and Randy or whatever. I believe this is a lot of things and then well there is the last straw. I'm not trying to suck up to Randy or anything but really i used to like Dana but the more i hear about these crazy stories the more that i think he is a greedy liar.


I don't know why Dana is getting such a bad wrap, is it because he's at the top, so he must be to blame for everything a person dislikes about the UFC? I still respect Dana White a lot. For a man to take such a crappy organization such as UFC, and turn it around and actually BUY OUT the one true MMA organization that was Pride, and completely bring the sport of MMA to what it is today; Dana and his guys did one hell of a job. Everyone should at least respect the man for what he has done to get where he is. 

Couture is just taking this way too personal, and he went out in a completely disrespectful way. A FAX!? Come on.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Nobilis said:


> Anytime I can punk his ass I will


What does that mean?


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

rogan is a solid commentator and has great TV personality i dunno what you people are talking about.

i think he wants to put out some sort of mediate discussion so that hopefully something can be worked out. although i really dont think that his take on the situation is all that important.


dana white is so freaking abrasive...


----------



## madroxcide (Apr 22, 2007)

Sandman said:


> People have been talking shit on Tito and here you go, Dana is an asshole.


to be fair people talk shit on both lol


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

To save you some time, this is my last off-topic post to you in this thread.



TheNegation said:


> I never said I was agreeing with him, I was just pointing out that it is difficult for people to ignore your posts and giving my reasons why. So don't jump to conclusions like that love.


 So, you disagree with him, then?



> No problem, just showing why your point about my post count was irrelevant.


 Sorry, didn't realize that. I now feel obligated to point out your failure.




> Did I say you wre off topic in this thread before some posters came in and made personal attacks on you? I think I did not. I am talking about your posts in general.


 So, you think my posts in this thread are different from the posts you were describing earlier?



> I do recall Damone telling you to drop one of your trademark debates with someone before.


 What you recall is a mod telling everyone to drop the subject, not just me. Besides, I was talking about actual mod warnings sent through the system that tell you you've violated the ToS. I'm likely to receive one soon, though, since I keep responding to your off-topic comments.





> I'm just gonna go right ahead conclude you didn't understand that last point based on your response lol:confused02:


 I see a grasp of facetiousness is not in your repertoire. Fair enough.




> Damn, I can see why you like doing this so much.


 What you and I are doing are two very different things.

See you in another thread, I'm afraid.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

people saying rogan doesnt know MMA need to realize that when he sais something out of character, its just dana talking through him. thats his job, is to hype.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

oxpaulo said:


> Here it is guys, Dana's comments at the end make him look really bad.
> 
> Couture on Sportscenter


Good find, thx for sharing...repped:thumbsup:


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Nos5 said:


> You saw the post title...if you don't want to know what he has to say then you shouldn't have clicked on it. Some people are interested in any information regarding Randy's retirement.


Thx Nos, I personally like Joe and I think he was sincere in his words about Randy, good post...repped :thumbsup:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Why should I bother answering a single ******* thing you put in that post? What is the point, all I've been doing is imitating the way you post and making fun of you.
All right then one last time, for the fans.



jasvll said:


> To save you some time, this is my last off-topic post to you in this thread.


Good idea.



jasvll said:


> So, you disagree with him, then?


I thought we talked about this jumping to conclusions thing before love?



jasvll said:


> Sorry, didn't realize that. I now feel obligated to point out your failure.


So despite the fact I never told people to ignore my posts, your point about me having almost as many posts as you despite your head start still stands? I don't see how it is relevant, please enlighten me. Oh thats right, that was your last post:dunno: 



jasvll said:


> So, you think my posts in this thread are different from the posts you were describing earlier?


Even if I did it wouldn't make a difference, because I was talking about your posts in general.



jasvll said:


> What you recall is a mod telling everyone to drop the subject, not me. Besides, I was talking about actual mod warnings sent through the system that tell you you've violated the ToS. I'm likely to receive one soon, though, since I keep responding to your off-topic comments.


Yes, this is the forst time you have continuosly responded to OT posts.



jasvll said:


> I see a grasp of facetiousness is not in your repertoire. Fair enough.


I see you like to pretend you were being fascetious when you make yourself look stupid, because that aint the first time you have done it.



jasvll said:


> What you and I are doing are two very different things.


Yes, you are making a serious attempt to look clever when you do this whereas I am simpy imitating you trying to make yourself look clever.



jasvll said:


> See you in another thread, I'm afraid.


Nope, I am pretty sure you will do a PT447 on me.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> people saying rogan doesnt know MMA need to realize that when he sais something out of character, its just dana talking through him. thats his job, is to hype.


unholyfeds was being sarcastic


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have no problem with Rogan. He is obviously smart because he understands what Terrence Mckenna had to say and has also done dmt. One thing that pisses me off though, is that he kind of steals a lot of ideas from Terrence Mckenna without giving him credit. 

He is a little egotistical, but at least he is seeking enlightenment through psychedelic drugs.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

POUNANI said:


> danas fault. the ufc didnt need fedor. the ufc needed randy. so they lost both of them,


this doesn't make much sense. if the ufc didn't need fedor then they wouldn't have given him special conditions to join. they didn't, and in doing so, couture listed not having fedor as one of the main reasons....

so to have couture u need fedor...it was mostly dana's fault, but there is no 'right' way to go about fedor. his demands were unreasonable.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

madroxcide said:


> So lets relate this to a regular job, lets say you join a company when its up and coming. You help that company along for many many years. You do everything you can for that company, then all of a sudden they start hiring people outside of that company that may have worked in the same business but not in that company and not done anything for that company yet and got payed the same amount of money or more than you, you would feel perfectly ok with that?
> 
> I believe everyone that has a job that posts on this forum could agree that situation would piss them off a hell of a lot.


Would I be pissed off if I came back from retirement on a wage I had agreed on? No.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

We should all boycott the next UFC event in protest!


----------



## madroxcide (Apr 22, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Would I be pissed off if I came back from retirement on a wage I had agreed on? No.


Well man that would be rare i assume that would piss most people off regardless if you agree to something before or not. You see other people come in make the same or more with no problem or whatever. Regardless i know where you are coming from and i don't believe there is just one right or one wrong answer to this and all that. I agree that Randy did agree to a contract and was happy with it and all that, but i also could see how he felt with being lied to and all that and feeling disrespected. Main problem with this debate is well there are good points on both sides lol


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

i like rogan a hell of a lot more than mike goldberg. that guy is a douche and says some of the dumbest BS. not that rogan doesn't but at least rogan is colorful. i think rogan and bas should be the official commentators


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

I've always liked Dana, but after seeing this dispute between him and Couture, I'm beginning to really dislike him. I'll wait and see how things turn out..


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

I think the main reason why he left was because he wasn't getting paid enough. I think if someone gets paid a lot of money they will stay no matter what. Everyone is after money and if they don't get it they aren't happy. I know he wanted to fight Fedor, but I think he mentioned that as one of the reasons because it will make him look less of a money hungry person. I think in the future, we will see couture goto M-1 and fight against Fedor and he will be paid a lot of money.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Rogan's 2 cents about couture doesn't mean anything to me. I could careless what he has to think.


----------



## BCooper (Oct 13, 2007)

When I first heard about Randy retiring, the first thing I thought was "I wonder what Rogan thinks".


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

chaoyungphat said:


> Rogan's 2 cents about couture doesn't mean anything to me. I could careless what he has to think.


And yet, you took the time to post in this thread.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Curly said:


> Randy also indicated that he is going to do "everything in his power" to make the fight with Fedor happen. He said that the UFC can't do it so he's going to self promote and see if he can make it happen on his own.


hehe... looks like Randy unlike half of this forum, doesn't think that Fedor is greatly overrated. :confused05:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Actually I think Randy does think Fedor is overated and Couture wants to beat him to finally prove that he is the #1 heavyweight in the world and this whole Fedor dominance is just a myth, Fedor is just a good fighter probably one of the best in the world but he isnt an unstoppable monster, to take a quote from one of the Rocky's he's a man he's not a machine..


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

bellr77 said:


> Actually I think Randy does think Fedor is overated and Couture wants to beat him to finally prove that he is the #1 heavyweight in the world and this whole Fedor dominance is just a myth, Fedor is just a good fighter probably one of the best in the world but he isnt an unstoppable monster, to take a quote from one of the Rocky's he's a man he's not a machine..


Sure everyone is beatable, but Fedor did get dropped onto the back of his head with all of his weight and it didn't even faze him. Fedor's dominance is not a myth.. he's beaten pretty much everyone he's faced in convincing fashion. He's the best in the world until proven otherwise. So we need this fight to happen.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

Damone said:


> And yet, you took the time to post in this thread.


 You know, I hate to even type this as I KNOW that picking a fight with a moderator is a LOSE/LOSE situation, but I have to say something, for a moderator who is suppose to be fair, and open minded enough to be able to make GOOD judgment calls, and keep this forum running correctly, you sure are in EVERYONES face....which by the way is frowned upon by you, and OTHER Mods just because of that reason of just posting to antagonize.
SEE, if that persons post is against the rules, you should do your job, but just posting to show how much of a BIG SHOT with power you are is just disgusting.
When I call someone a name cause they go overboard and or antagonize ME, I get a POINT against me, and a message saying 3 strikes your out (or something to that tune), YET you have a smart-mouth remark on several posts for the reason of: "just cause I can I'm the MOD, and invincible" (so it seems.
Now I realize for even seeing this and daring to bring it to light, I have set myself up for another round of "pointage" and serious reprimand, but I sure wish the owner or someone with some INTEGRITY would be so kind as to at LEAST Pm me and explain why this is allowed to happen.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

teachbug said:


> You know, I hate to even type this as I KNOW that picking a fight with a moderator is a LOSE/LOSE situation, but I have to say something, for a moderator who is suppose to be fair, and open minded enough to be able to make GOOD judgment calls, and keep this forum running correctly, you sure are in EVERYONES face....which by the way is frowned upon by you, and OTHER Mods just because of that reason of just posting to antagonize.
> SEE, if that persons post is against the rules, you should do your job, but just posting to show how much of a BIG SHOT with power you are is just disgusting.
> When I call someone a name cause they go overboard and or antagonize ME, I get a POINT against me, and a message saying 3 strikes your out (or something to that tune), YET you have a smart-mouth remark on several posts for the reason of: "just cause I can I'm the MOD, and invincible" (so it seems.
> Now I realize for even seeing this and daring to bring it to light, I have set myself up for another round of "pointage" and serious reprimand, but I sure wish the owner or someone with some INTEGRITY would be so kind as to at LEAST Pm me and explain why this is allowed to happen.


You want to hop off that cross there Jesus?


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

Wise said:


> You want to hop off that cross there Jesus?


 Want to not persecute me Pontius Pilate?:confused03:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

undertow503 said:


> Sure everyone is beatable, but Fedor did get dropped onto the back of his head with all of his weight and it didn't even faze him. Fedor's dominance is not a myth.. he's beaten pretty much everyone he's faced in convincing fashion. He's the best in the world until proven otherwise. So we need this fight to happen.


Who has he really beaten to be # 1 though, Nog ok that is impressive but it was also 3 years ago, Coleman and Hunt are his two most impressive wins in the last two years, Lindland doesnt prove anything since he is down two weightclass's, Randy has beaten Gonzaga and Sylvia in the last year and a half and I would put both above anybody Fedor has fought in the same time period, Nog has shown improvement since Fedor beat him and I question wether Fedor could still beat him as well. 

In Fedors career the only top fighters he has beaten are Nog, Randleman, Coleman, Hunt, Babalu and Cro Cop. In Randys career he has beaten with the exception of Nog better fighters than Fedor has and as the old saying goes to be the man you have to beat the man and quite frankly I dont care how impressive Fedors wins have been he hasnt been fighting the highest quality of opponants, the theory of Prides superiority has been debunked so why is it that all Fedors wins are still seen as being over such better opponants I mean look at CroCops recent fights, he hasnt done anything that really impressed anybody and was beaten in his last two fights but he still gets a BS ranking because the Pride myth is still seems to be in full swing despite the fact that it has repeatedly been proven to be crap. PS dont feed me the crap about all the injuries because Im sick of every Pride fighter who comes in and loses saying they were fighting hurt and they need to man up and accept defeat.

I just wish we would have gotten to see Fedor/Couture as I am 100% sure that Randy could have prevailed and finally put the myth of Fedor to bed, Besides the truth is by next year at the current rate none of this will matter as Nog will probably be owning the heavyweight division.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> A fighter Union could be good, but then the Union itself will become corrupt (like many now) and there will be droughts where fighters won't fight unless they have a contract negotiation, so there would be a strike and tons of other things that go on with companies and unions.


I get your point. Unions do become corrupt, but let's not be too pessimistic here - unions do a lot of good things too even though they're corrupted. In the end I think the most important part of creating a fighters union is to show Dana White and the other promoters and presidents of other fighting organizations, that the fighters actually do this for a living, and for doing so they need to be paid so.

Some of them are making just about what I'm making, and I'm a poor student. But on the other hand, I don't have to pay all the medical bills, the trainers, the teams, an agent and everything else a fighter has to buy on top of food, rent and having a normal life.

Not saying you're wrong, but merely pointing out that some fighters aren't getting what they're supposed to get, and that a union could help them get what they deserve.


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

undertow503 said:


> Sure everyone is beatable, but Fedor did get dropped onto the back of his head with all of his weight and it didn't even faze him. Fedor's dominance is not a myth.. he's beaten pretty much everyone he's faced in convincing fashion. He's the best in the world until proven otherwise. So we need this fight to happen.



I don't think Fedor is proven to be the best in the world, he is proven to have the best record though. But he hasn't faced everyone out there either, so the records are pretty one-sided. 

I mean I could get an awesome amateur ping-pong record, and then go to China and face older school kids in ping-pong teams who would beat me all day long; even though I would walk in with a better record.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

The logic about peoples records can be applied to anyone, noone is ever gonna face everyone else. Howecver 27-1 is better than 16-8 no question.

Nog has shown improvement? This year he schooled a very fat Heath Herring and almost got killed in the process, I don't see a massive improvment, he beat the guy beore. Twice.

I don't see Coutures beating of Tim Sylvia and Gabriel Gonzaga as being so much more impressive than Fedors wins over Huntand Lindland to place him at No. 1. 
As far as Couture beating better competition over the years, are we talking Vitor Belfort and Tito here? Gabe, Rizzo and Sylvia? Are they greater fighters than Crocop, Hunt, Nog, Arona, Schilt and of course, Zuluzinho?


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Nog has shown improvement? This year he schooled a very fat Heath Herring and almost got killed in the process, I don't see a massive improvment, he beat the guy beore. Twice.


Actually, beating a guy twice before leads to a dangerous state of mind before a fight. That guy, who lost to you twice, has nothing to lose and will come out banging. Hard. Making everything they can for a win, perhaps in an unorthodox way because his usual ways hasn't worked out before. Considering it's Heath Herring will make it even harder - he is no chump in my eyes.

As I see it, Nogueiras most dangerous opponent in this fight wasn't Heath Herring, it was his own mindset and thoughts. Let's not forget it's been the year of upsets too...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> The logic about peoples records can be applied to anyone, noone is ever gonna face everyone else. Howecver 27-1 is better than 16-8 no question.


The fact Fedor only has one loss is impressive but the number 27 as far as wins isnt impressive alone, WHO the 27 are matters and it hasn't been the cream of the crop, a 5-3 Hunt who is a great kick boxer and has some wins over good opponants but isnt a top 10 heavyweight, 



TheNegation said:


> I don't see Coutures beating of Tim Sylvia and Gabriel Gonzaga as being so much more impressive than Fedors wins over Huntand Lindland to place him at No. 1.


Seriously?? You dont see the diffrance between two top ten heavyweights and a 5-3 Hunt who is a great kick boxer and has some wins over good opponants but isnt a top 10 heavyweight by anymeans and a F**** middle weight!?? Would you be more impressd if Randy had beaten Rich Franklin than Gonzaga or Sylvia? If you want to look at there overall records and give it to Fedor thats fine but please to compare there last couple fights and say that you would put Hunt and Lindland as better competition than Sylvia and Gonzaga is ridiculous.




TheNegation said:


> As far as Couture beating better competition over the years, are we talking Vitor Belfort and Tito here? Gabe, Rizzo and Sylvia? Are they greater fighters than Crocop, Hunt, Nog, Arona, Schilt and of course, Zuluzinho?


Zuluzinho? A can that has lost more fights than he's won 
(3,2), Arona hasn't beaten anybody of any importance besides Henderson and has a bad record against top fighters, Besides CroCop and Nog who would probably slightly be put above Gonzaga and Sylvia although Couture beat them recently not two or three years ago.



Im gonna do the Fedor lovers a favor here, when someone claims Randy has wins over better fighter than Fedor don't try to dispute it you should be pointing out the fact that Fedor has only lost one fight seven years ago, that is an impressive argument, dont try to dispute the fact that Lindland no matter how good of a middleweight moving up to fight a heavyweight makes him anything more than a glorified can. That is reality.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> The fact Fedor only has one loss is impressive but the number 27 as far as wins isnt impressive alone, WHO the 27 are matters and it hasn't been the cream of the crop, a 5-3 Hunt who is a great kick boxer and has some wins over good opponants but isnt a top 10 heavyweight, .


Lets see.

Crocop 22-6-2, at one time considered by most the No. 3 heavyweight in the world.
Nog 30-4-1 considered the No. 2 in the world for a good while if I remember correctly, and many believe he will be the next UFC champ.

Seems pretty cream of the crop to me, more so than Sylvia and an unknown Brazilian who KTFO Crocop.




bellr77 said:


> Seriously?? You dont see the diffrance between two top ten heavyweights and a 5-3 Hunt who is a great kick boxer and has some wins over good opponants but isnt a top 10 heavyweight by anymeans and a F**** middle weight!?? Would you be more impressd if Randy had beaten Rich Franklin than Gonzaga or Sylvia? If you want to look at there overall records and give it to Fedor thats fine but please to compare there last couple fights and say that you would put Hunt and Lindland as better competition than Sylvia and Gonzaga is ridiculous.


Since when is Gabe a top ten HW? I never put Hunt and Lindland as better competition than Sylvia and Gonzaga.





bellr77 said:


> Zuluzinho? A can that has lost more fights than he's won


Good lord:dunno: 







bellr77 said:


> Im gonna do the Fedor lovers a favor here, when someone claims Randy has wins over better fighter than Fedor don't try to dispute it you should be pointing out the fact that Fedor has only lost one fight seven years ago, that is an impressive argument, dont try to dispute the fact that Lindland no matter how good of a middleweight moving up to fight a heavyweight makes him anything more than a glorified can. That is reality.


Fedor has fought better competition in his career than Couture. The likes of Nog and Crocop are better than Sylvia and Gonzaga.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know Zuluzinho lost to Butterbean right?? Not by a lucky punch but by submission no less,

As far as Gabe being a top 10 heavyweight, wether I agree with it or not every website lists him in the top 10 heavyweights, prior to his fight with Randy he was actually ranked higher than Couture.

I fully admitted that Nog is a great fighter, as for CroCop I dont know how much faith I have in CroCops reputation anymore considering his recent performances and the accusations of padding numbers and dives in Pride.

I'll give you that Nog is the best fighter that either Couture or Fedor have fought, but if you look at the top ten fighters that each have beaten Randy's list looks more impresive (With more losses to though). 

To be honest the only things that looks impressive about Fedors record is the way he won his fights and the lack of losses.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> You know Zuluzinho lost to Butterbean right?? Not by a lucky punch but by submission no less.


Its not like I could have been joking including him in my list, nope not at all.



bellr77 said:


> As far as Gabe being a top 10 heavyweight, wether I agree with it or not every website lists him in the top 10 heavyweights, prior to his fight with Randy he was actually ranked higher than Couture.


 Somaybe you shouldn't go by shitty websites like Sherdogs rankings and think for yourself. Gabe simply shot up those rankings because he knocked out Crocop. I stil don't rank himanywhere hear Nog. I also thought Gabe was gonna win that fight against Couture, so you know I aint some hater, but he didn't deserve those rankings.


bellr77 said:


> I fully admitted that Nog is a great fighter, as for CroCop I dont know how much faith I have in CroCops reputation anymore considering his recent performances and the accusations of padding numbers and dives in Pride.


Crocop was also a great fighter in K1, so unless that was corrupt aswell:dunno: 



bellr77 said:


> I'll give you that Nog is the best fighter that either Couture or Fedor have fought, but if you look at the top ten fighters that each have beaten Randy's list looks more impresive (With more losses to though)..


Couture never fought Nog, if I am corect in thinking that is what you are saying.

And no, Couutres list is not more impressive. He has Gabe, Sylvia and Rizzo. Fedor has Hunt, Nog, Crocop, schilt, Herring, Arona, etc. etc. with not one valid loss.

How do you not get this?
To be honest the only things that looks impressive about Fedors record is the way he won his fights and the lack of losses.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Couture never fought Nog, if I am corect in thinking that is what you are saying.
> 
> .


[/QUOTE]
Actually What I was saying was Nog was the most impressive person on either persons list. I know Randy never fought Nog.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Giant Silva would work Randy Couture.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> Arona hasn't beaten anybody of any importance besides Henderson and has a bad record against top fighters,


i stopped reading here...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

^^^Wow I need to stop posting at 5:00am when I havent been to bed yet...


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Lindland fights at middleweight, but he did weigh in at 212lbs for the Fedor fight.


----------



## Iwillmkutap (Oct 15, 2007)

*Couture to retire from UFC?*

I recently read that the greatest fighter in the UFC is considering walking away from the UFC, that would be a shame, I really like Couture and admire what he's done and continues to do.I also read that the reason he is walking is because ALL the other champs and former champs make alot more $$$$ than he does.If this is the case the UFC should FIRE it's president and replace him with someone who really gives a crap about the fighters, before someone who has the $$$$ to lure away the talent comes along and burys the UFC. there was also an article that read Dana White said Fedor was overrated???? I can tell you this if Fedor is over rated so are all the Pride fighters that you have signed mr.white cause Fedor's KO'D them all!!!!!


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

awwwww look everyone the last man crossed the finish line gooood job heres a treat!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Leave the guy alone he just got here. Plus the news hit like 3 days ago. Some people have lives other than on their keyboard


----------



## Iwillmkutap (Oct 15, 2007)

Lotus669 said:


> awwwww look everyone the last man crossed the finish line gooood job heres a treat!


Thanks southpaw some people train and work and train and work. just happen to have some down time. lotus I got your treat hangin [email protected]!!!!


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Iwillmkutap said:


> Thanks southpaw some people train and work and train and work. just happen to have some down time. lotus I got your treat hangin [email protected]!!!!


lol

yeah, its sad news dude.

If you do a search, I think there is a 'randy couture' thread with a few hundred posts about his retirement. I think the mods just put all threads having to do with his retirement together.

Anyways, you're new so, welcome!:thumbsup:


----------



## jobbernowl (Oct 15, 2006)

*Couture "retires" in effort to bring Fedor to UFC*

Think about this far fetched conspiracy.

Couture retiring is a jab at Fedor for not signing with the UFC. Maybe Randy and/or Dana is hoping that by having Randy publicly announce his retirement, Fedor will agree to a fight with the UFC. Dana is also bragging how Couture would destroy Fedor anyways, so Fedor's pride (no pun intended) is on the line.

Unlikely, hell yes. But if this plan worked...

And yes, Fedor is under contract now, but that contract DOES allow fights outside the organization.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

He didn't retire, he resigned from the UFC. Though he may retire, but it sounds like he would be open to accepting a fight with Fedor under the right conditions.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Thats like saying "I dont quit, im just not going into work anymore".


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i dont care how it happens just get em to fight


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought this was a conspiracy theroy, Fedor not signing, then Randy quitting. All in a ploy to get everyone talking about them for the match.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I almost wondered about Fedors contract status as he had a clause put in his Pride contract allowing him to fight for any organization as long as the fight was held on Russian soil, so I wondered if he had any sort of loop holes placed in his M-1 contract.


----------



## Shoot23 (Apr 14, 2007)

*New Randy Couture Limited Edition Release!!!!*

This was just released today!!! 
Mixed Martial Arts is so popular that the fine art world expects this edition to be the hottest collectible on the Market. With only 15 works available this is a must have for any Mixed Martial Arts Fan! 

Randy Couture Fine Art Edition by MMA Artist Edgar J. Brown


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

No go on the link champ. Nice try


----------



## Shoot23 (Apr 14, 2007)

fixed the link sorry


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Damn dude, those specs better be 28 by 40 feet for 900$$$$


----------



## Shoot23 (Apr 14, 2007)

One of the main reason why they are so valuable besides the fact that there is only 15 works on canvas available is because each one is hand embelished by the artist. Making each one different from the other. No two pieces are exactly the same. Also that the piece is huge.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah I know, I just dont understand art at all and what to look for in it. 

It is a nice piece, and good for 900$ I suppose. Not as bad as the Team Of The Century, 7,500$$ Damn dude.

Edit:

New York Giants Super Bowl XXV sports paintings by sports artist Edgar J. Brown

My God!! I need to become an artist!! 20,000$$$


----------



## Shoot23 (Apr 14, 2007)

The Team of the Century piece is autographed by basically all of the yankees on that team. Including Joe Torre, Willie Randolph, Derek Jeter...


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

im actually starting to think fedor might be nervous about stepping in the cage with randy


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

you know what when they mentioned this one of the first things that popped into my head was exactly what you said lol.

i doubt it but hey you never know.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

the iceman fight was one of the best i have ever seen


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

Guess I've been working a little too hard on school lately, and been out of town for a few days. Damn, this is a shitty piece of news. :thumbsdown:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, so here is a what if....

What if Fedor had signed with the UFC with no problems a month ago and Randy still left, because of the other reasons between him and Dana.  How would you feel towards Randy then. Right now everyone is upset at Fedor for not going with UFC, but I want to know if they would feel the same way about Randy if he passed up the fight.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I think the ulimate reason Randy left was because he realized that the UFC had failed miserably in securing Fedor, the only guy he probably really wanted to face. If Fedor came over and they did fight, what would Randy do after that, would he still quit?

Thats the real question, because if Fedor came then Randy would have fought him even with the broken arm, and no matter how shit he got paid.


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Ok, so here is a what if....
> 
> What if Fedor had signed with the UFC with no problems a month ago and Randy still left, because of the other reasons between him and Dana. How would you feel towards Randy then. Right now everyone is upset at Fedor for not going with UFC, but I want to know if they would feel the same way about Randy if he passed up the fight.



I think Randy would have stuck with his word and goal- he would have stayed on to fight Fedor. After that he probably would have left.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Ok, so here is a what if....
> 
> What if Fedor had signed with the UFC with no problems a month ago and Randy still left, because of the other reasons between him and Dana. How would you feel towards Randy then. Right now everyone is upset at Fedor for not going with UFC, but I want to know if they would feel the same way about Randy if he passed up the fight.


I can't even answer that, it's like saying what if 1+1=3 tomorrow? Doesn't make sense to me. Randy would never have passed up that fight. The world wanted it, including Randy more than anyone.

I'm probably most pissed at Dana White, even though I'm sure one could say he is just being a good businessman not bending his own rules so others don't come whining for exemptions too. But that also means we all miss out on the greatest fight of "all times" as Dana says.

That fight woulda been incredible and I would be one of the few betting on Randy. Dana said the same thing (I'm sure some can say what do you expect he is the president of UFC). No I haven't seen every Fedor fight and no I was not a die hard Pride fan, but yes I did see quite a few old Fedor fights on YouTube, and today's Randy would still have been my bet. Unfortunately, we'll probably never know, barring Dana White allowing ***** for Fedor or whatever is the holdup. But I'm pissed at Fedor too I guess, even though I maybe have no right to be.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

ugh, do you guys even understand what "what if" means? It's like saying what if Randy didn't hit Tim with that big right in their fight, how would the fight have went down in your opinion. I KNOW Randy would have taken the fight, but WHAT IF Fedor came, but Randy left anyways before they had their fight. What would you think of him then


----------



## nikkitaylor (Oct 15, 2007)

*Randy Couture dressed as the scorpion King?? ..lol*

ya i dont know why either ...but there he is all decked out in the armor ...

UFC Highlights, UFC Rumors, UFC News

Does anyone know why??:dunno:


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't think that Randy would've passed up the Fedor fight...but what I do think that some people are being hypocrites. Fedor decided that UFC wasn't right for him, not because of competition, but because of freedom and business. And when he did that, people were screaming that he's dodging the competition. They bashed on him to no end. But when Randy left the UFC for the same reasons, they praised him for it. I think that Fedor and Randy are both very smart, and they know where they stand. And they stand where they do because of their legacies.

Fedor and Randy both would like this fight to happen, so lets acknowledge that the UFC isn't all of MMA... I think that this fight can still happen since two of the sport's most important fighters want it to.


----------



## DiamondDash2k (Mar 4, 2007)

i heard Fedor is going to sign with m1, i dont know if this is acurate or not... the company that mark cuban was going to purchase and with that there's a good chance that Randy is going to sign with m1 too to fight him. I think i heard this on sportsnet... but then again how accurate can a canadian network cover mma?


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

DiamondDash2k said:


> i heard Fedor is going to sign with m1, i dont know if this is acurate or not... the company that mark cuban was going to purchase and with that there's a good chance that Randy is going to sign with m1 too to fight him. I think i heard this on sportsnet... but then again how accurate can a canadian network cover mma?


M1 is ring fighting, and I don't think Randy would want to fight Fyodor in the ring. I believe Randy wanted to fight Fyodor in the cage where he believes he has a distinct advantage.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

From everything I've heard, Randy has 9 months before he will even try and fight again and then there will probably be lengthy court cases. 

By then the UFC might have worked something out with the both of them or other organizations might have made some leaps and bounds. I can see Mark Cuban forking out the coin for a fight of this magnitude. It would put his new organization on a new level instantly.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

elardo said:


> I don't think that Randy would've passed up the Fedor fight...but what I do think that some people are being hypocrites. Fedor decided that UFC wasn't right for him, not because of competition, but because of freedom and business. And when he did that, people were screaming that he's dodging the competition. They bashed on him to no end. But when Randy left the UFC for the same reasons, they praised him for it. I think that Fedor and Randy are both very smart, and they know where they stand. And they stand where they do because of their legacies.
> 
> Fedor and Randy both would like this fight to happen, so lets acknowledge that the UFC isn't all of MMA... I think that this fight can still happen since two of the sport's most important fighters want it to.


Well, it's not the same thing. Randy was at the UFC waiting for Fedor. All Fedor had to do was sign. Randy didn't leave UFC til after Fedor refused to come over. Randy wanted the best the world could throw at him. Whether or not Fedor had his reasons, Randy wouldn't have left if Fedor had signed. The ball was in Fedor's court.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Vexxed said:


> From everything I've heard, Randy has 9 months before he will even try and fight again and then there will probably be lengthy court cases.
> 
> By then the UFC might have worked something out with the both of them or other organizations might have made some leaps and bounds. I can see Mark Cuban forking out the coin for a fight of this magnitude. It would put his new organization on a new level instantly.


in sensing that dont you think that the ufc and dana white would refuse to let randy go....unless cuban were to pay out more than he would make of this fight/?


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

Ahh, just when we were prepared to let this thread die, Dana releases another statement about Couture departure:

Dana White in regard to Randy Couture’s UFC departure:

“I haven’t talked to (Couture) at all. His resignation didn’t surprise me at all. It’s the way he did that surprised me. It was done very Hollywood with his agent releasing a statement. The whole thing was pretty shitty. He’s up to something.

“He lost twice to Chuck Liddell. And then he called me up after a year and said I want to come out of retirement…I’d like to re-work my contract. He just signed a contract that he was thrilled with eight months ago. He never came to me and said can we do a new contract!”


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

if that happened man lol there would be nuthuggers running off the tops of buildings lol.

no but seriously people would view the situation much differently, there would be no couture support thats for sure.

its pretty damn unlikely but who knows the real motivations unless your actually couture, it seems like everyone has their opinion but no one knows precisely what couture is thinking. imo theres something strange on coutures side about this whole thing the more i think about it.


----------

